# Visas processed in South Africa - timeline..



## Hertsfem

Please list the following:


Country applying from: Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 21st June
Date biometrics taken: 2nd July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7th July
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: not yet


----------



## Hertsfem

No tracking update on Teleperformance since biometrics so emailed Pretoria yesterday and got an email back this morning...

Subject: RE: REF Number GWF***********
Good Afternoon,

I trust that you are well.

Thank you for your email. Please be informed that the application is
currently still being assessed. My apologies for the issues you've
had with getting more information on the status of your application.
Teleperformance is working on their tracking system and should have
something in place in due course. In the meantime, please be aware
that our current processing times for settlement applications is 12
weeks. This information is listed on the website. *Your application
is well within the delivery standard and may take another week or two
to complete the process.* Please feel free to contact me should you
have any additional queries.



18 working days so far so holding thumbs for another week or two 

Anyone else applying in SA?


----------



## Hertsfem

Here Poxi..


----------



## Poxi

Many thanks. Looks similar to the emails I have received. They don't give away much.


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Many thanks. Looks similar to the emails I have received. They don't give away much.


Did you get them from Teleperformance or the visa center?

I thought the email was very encouraging


----------



## Poxi

Got email from ECO in Petoria. However my email didn't mention how long it would still take. Just that they are still within their 90 days.


----------



## Hertsfem

Did you apply in Pretoria or elsewhere?

Oops you said Pretoria sorry lol


----------



## Hertsfem

I shall post as soon as we hear anything


----------



## Poxi

Hertsfem said:


> No tracking update on Teleperformance since biometrics so emailed Pretoria yesterday and got an email back this morning...
> 
> Subject: RE: REF Number GWF***********
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I trust that you are well.
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please be informed that the application is
> currently still being assessed. My apologies for the issues you've
> had with getting more information on the status of your application.
> Teleperformance is working on their tracking system and should have
> something in place in due course. In the meantime, please be aware
> that our current processing times for settlement applications is 12
> weeks. This information is listed on the website. *Your application
> is well within the delivery standard and may take another week or two
> to complete the process.* Please feel free to contact me should you
> have any additional queries.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 working days so far so holding thumbs for another week or two
> 
> Anyone else applying in SA?


Dear Hertsfem

Just received an email to say our application has been resolved. We can collect our documents tomorrow at 10am. Nothing about it being approved. So excited but not sure if I should be??


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Dear Hertsfem
> 
> Just received an email to say our application has been resolved. We can collect our documents tomorrow at 10am. Nothing about it being approved. So excited but not sure if I should be??


Oh wow! how exciting 

I'm not surprised as I know the processing times are quicker if you reside in SA rather than Zim.

All the best! I'll be holding thumbs :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

Has your Teleperformance been updated or still stuck like ours?


----------



## Hertsfem

Just got the same email :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Poxi

Hertsfem said:


> Has your Teleperformance been updated or still stuck like ours?


Not updated. Still the same


----------



## Poxi

Hertsfem said:


> Just got the same email :fingerscrossed:


I just wish they would use the words approve or decline!!!


----------



## Joppa

Don't because of security and confidentiality.


----------



## Poxi

Joppa said:


> Don't because of security and confidentiality.


Thanks Joppa.
So there is a chance I could get there tomorrow and visa's are not approved? :-(


----------



## Joppa

Possible but hopefully not.


----------



## Hertsfem

Crikey my DIL has to wait for them to send it via courier to Harare then take a 3 hour drive to pick it up. She's going on Friday (don't think we can rely on Teleperformance)


----------



## andrie

This is good news from Pretoria. All the best guys


----------



## Hertsfem

Have you applied yet Andrie?


----------



## Poxi

Joppa said:


> Possible but hopefully not.


Joppa could I ask a question. Would ECO have requested information from us if they felt they needed more details on something? For example, if they felt they needed more documents to support our proof of residence would they have sent us an email requesting more information or would they just decline email it?


----------



## Joppa

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't and just refuse you.


----------



## Hertsfem

Have you picked up your docs yet Poxi?


----------



## MrsDavids

Hi there,

My husband is currently waiting for his spouse visa from SA. We applied 7th July in Cape Town so 24 working days so far. I called Pretoria the other day (don't bother they ask for your card details first as the phone call is charged as well as £1.57 a min which they charge separately) The lady told me there are some delays and that it would be 12-24 weeks!! She mentioned something first about they first have to process applications which have been there over a year and then they will be processing new applications, which is alarming to say the least!

I also contact UK in South Africa via their Facebook page - their response was that I must just be patient!!

I am waiting here in UK and fingers crossed he'll be back before our second anniversary on 6th Oct! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband is currently waiting for his spouse visa from SA. We applied 7th July in Cape Town so 24 working days so far. I called Pretoria the other day (don't bother they ask for your card details first as the phone call is charged as well as £1.57 a min which they charge separately) The lady told me there are some delays and that it would be 12-24 weeks!! She mentioned something first about they first have to process applications which have been there over a year and then they will be processing new applications, which is alarming to say the least!
> 
> I also contact UK in South Africa via their Facebook page - their response was that I must just be patient!!
> 
> I am waiting here in UK and fingers crossed he'll be back before our second anniversary on 6th Oct! Good luck everyone!


Wow that is in complete contrast to our experience with Pretoria


----------



## MrsDavids

Well hopefully this was a once off - maybe I'll get more sympathetic people next time I contact. Which email address did you use to contact them please?


----------



## Hertsfem

I'm sure it was this one [email protected] but I will double check with my DIL as she sent the emails.

They were most helpful in digging out the application and scanning copies of her passport for their sons passport application which had been requested by Durham passport office.

If you read the thread you will see that they quoted the 12 weeks and then said her application would be complete within one or two weeks. It was in fact completed within 3 working days from there.

Hoping it will have reached Harare by tomorrow and of course a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrsDavids

OK great thanks. Holding thumbs for you there as well


----------



## Poxi

Hertsfem said:


> Have you picked up your docs yet Poxi?


Collected envelope this morning and was so thrilled to have our visas waiting inside  
Any news from your DIL?


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Collected envelope this morning and was so thrilled to have our visas waiting inside
> Any news from your DIL?



Congratulations  When will you be flying?

I did not hear from her yesterday (probably a power cut) She did say she would go up to Harare today and check else will only be able to collect next Wednesday because of the holidays. I hope it's there so she can relax for the weekend. Also need to photo copy her old passport to send to Durham for my grandsons passport.

The processing times have been really good compared to other offices.

Phew wish this was all over :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

*Result!!!*

Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014



lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Congrats to you and the family Hertsfem!!


----------



## MrsDavids

Congratulations!! Hooray!! Just to check... that is for a settlement visa yes?!

:laugh: Now this it typical.. off to SA tomorrow to visit other half cos it's taken so long.. bet it'll turn up as I get there!!


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> Congratulations!! Hooray!! Just to check... that is for a settlement visa yes?!
> 
> :laugh: Now this it typical.. off to SA tomorrow to visit other half cos it's taken so long.. bet it'll turn up as I get there!!


Yes settlement visa...

Have a safe trip 

She said she is gonna sleep with that shiny visa under her pillow tonight hehe


----------



## Hertsfem

Joppa are you shy? 

The biggest thankyou of all goes to you :kiss:


----------



## Joppa

I am only doing my job.
Glad to hear about your success.


----------



## Hertsfem

Joppa said:


> I am only doing my job.
> Glad to hear about your success.


A job well done too and a kiss every now and then won't hurt


----------



## andrie

Congrats hey. So now I guess u r waiting for ur grandson pasport to come out.


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Congrats hey. So now I guess u r waiting for ur grandson pasport to come out.


Thanks Andrie, yes we are! as it turns out the airfares are hellish expensive at the moment anyhow. His passport should not be long though as they have been working on it 

Have you applied yet?


----------



## andrie

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Andrie, yes we are! as it turns out the airfares are hellish expensive at the moment anyhow. His passport should not be long though as they have been working on it
> 
> Have you applied yet?


I am waiting for one more pay slip (September one) then we submit our application. It gets more scary as the days go by


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> I am waiting for one more pay slip (September one) then we submit our application. It gets more scary as the days go by



Yes it does, but if you need any assistance just give me a shout


----------



## MrsDavids

Here is my timeline:
Settlement visa for Husband
Application made: Teleperformance Cape Town
Application made for visa : 2/6/2014
Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 8/7/14 
Processing time given: 12-24 weeks
Status: Still waiting


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> Here is my timeline:
> Settlement visa for Husband
> Application made: Teleperformance Cape Town
> Application made for visa : 2/6/2014
> Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
> Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 8/7/14
> Processing time given: 12-24 weeks
> Status: Still waiting


Well if your application was as straight forward as my DIL's then it could be through in a week or two :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andrie

What do u mean by straight forward?


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> What do u mean by straight forward?


Well they have been married two years, have a child together and had all the evidence regarding the relationship and contact since he has been in the UK. All her documents are in her married name (which we thought would make things easier for the ECO)

No previous marriages on either side or children from previous relatonships, adoptions etc.

There were no issues meeting the financial requirement.

She has never overstayed, been refused a visa in any country, no criminal record (or even a parking fine)

She breezed the English test

All the accomadation requirements were met.

The only hickup was with the TB test when she was sent for further testing and the result took two months 
That all came back negative in the end thankfully.

The application was put together according to the advise we got from this forum which is amazing 

Well I thought it was very straight forward compared to some of the posts I have seen on this forum


----------



## sam.s

Our Timeline :
Settlement visa for Wife
Application made: Teleperformance Windhoek, Namibia
Application made for visa : 29/6/2014
Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
Documents received at Pretoria: 8/7/2014 
Processing time given: 12-24 weeks
Status: Desperately Waiting


Pretty much identical to dates to MrsDavies and we're both not far from Hertsfem who just got the visa!
The waiting (with no idea on progress) is killing us, this thread is a very exciting read! Being apart for so long and at the mercy of an immigration officer is horrible.

Everything in our application is straightforward with all requirements more than met, but we do have two unfortunate 'black marks' - My Wife was refused entry on one of her trips to the UK (she brought her CV with her for a completely innocent but naive reason) and had the subsequent visitor visa we applied for afterwards denied : Lack of ties to her country and a flight risk.... I can't even begin to explain how wrong, frustrating, lengthy and expensive our experience has been with uk immigration but then again I probably don't need to on this forum!

Sincere congratulations to those who have been able to unite their families, please wish us luck!


----------



## Hertsfem

All the best Sam and thanks for sharing your timeline with us.

I wish you all the best and please keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

*The day she picked up her visa...*

I posted this on a seperate thread but in case some of you have missed it I'm sure you can relate...


It was a cool morning when she boarded a bus to travel the three hours to Harare to see if her documents had in fact arrived (Friday)
This was a bit of a risk as she did not know whether they would be there or not. However it would be a holiday on the Monday and Tuesday, so waiting until the following Wednesday would have been a tad stressful.

On the journey up she had time to reflect on their lives going back to when her husband left to go back to UK almost 15 months ago. It had been very challenging being apart for so long and little Oliver was just over a year old when he left. They had no idea at the time that they would be apart for so long.

He returned for two weeks in January but sadly her father passed on the day he arrived so the two weeks did not go according to plan.

Both of their wedding anniversaries came and went, birthday and Christmas and Olivers second birthday.

There were good days and bad days for all of them but the closest they came to throwing in the towel was when she had to go for further TB tests, the results taking two months...

Before long she stood at the entrance to the Teleperformance offiices (you know the ones who seldom update your status) with a knot in her stomach, not knowing what to expect.
She took a deep breath and went inside...

I've come to see if my documents have arrived from Pretoria she said.

Do you have some ID please?

The only thing I have is a photo copy of my ID because between yourselves and the Durham passport office you have every scrap of original ID I've ever had.
I could be Victoria Beckham for all anyone knows 

Sorry but you will have to show us your ID and how did you know the packet was here as we have not sent you an email.

I know you have not sent me an email but I have emails from Pretoria stating the documents were sent. I have them here on my netbook and can show you she said.

Just then a lady walked in and smiled at her. She said Oh I remember this lady from when she came to hand her documents in!! 

Ok you can have your documents! PHEW 

She stared at the packet with tears in her eyes, not knowing what to expect.
She said a little prayer and tore into the plastic around the packet like a woman possessed. After all this would determine whether they would be together as a family again after all this time.

As she broke through the plastic something dropped onto her lap. She picked it up, turning it over noticed it was her passport which was open.

There staring back at her was a lovely shiny visa which sparkled oh so brightly! They say all that glitters is not gold but for her this was PURE GOLD.

A huge smile beamed across her face as she reached for her phone to call her husband. 

Back on the bus for the three hour journey back where she had time to call all and sundry about the good news.

When she reached her mothers house where she has been staying, little Oliver ran out to meet her. Mummy, mummy (as if he knew)

We are going to see Daddy soon Olly
Daddy on the puter (Skype)
No my boy we are going on that big bird in the sky to see daddy every day before too long she said. You, me, Daddy and Scatty Catty (his favourite soft toy) 

Now lets go and get an ice cream to celebrate 

I know Teresa May will not read this but perhaps I should send her a copy anyhow?
There must be another way of doing things rather than keeping families apart like this....

Thankyou


----------



## Hertsfem

For those of you that don't know...

South Africans and Zimbabweans do NOT have to resit for a driving license. It can be swapped once you have resided in UK for 185 days for a cost of £50

You can drive on your foreign one for up to a year...


----------



## MrsDavids

Hopefully!! Yes his is totally straightforward under Category A so fingers crossed/ holding thumbs


----------



## MrsDavids

Best of luck, it is terrible to be separated for so long but will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## MrsDavids

*Received this message from Pretoria...*

Please be informed that according to the system, the application is still being assessed. We are still within our 12 week processing period for the settlement applications. Once the application is assessed and resolved, you’ll receive an email confirming that the application has been resolved and that you’ll be able to collect the following day. Please feel free to contact me every two weeks in the meantime to check on the status of the application. We will endeavour to complete the process soonest possible.


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> Please be informed that according to the system, the application is still being assessed. We are still within our 12 week processing period for the settlement applications. Once the application is assessed and resolved, you’ll receive an email confirming that the application has been resolved and that you’ll be able to collect the following day. Please feel free to contact me every two weeks in the meantime to check on the status of the application. We will endeavour to complete the process soonest possible.



It sounds like an automated response, not specific to your application...


----------



## JS123

Please do keep updating this! I will be applying for the same in January and need some sort of a timeline to wrap up everything in SA. Really hope that if I apply in January, I will be able to leave end of April. Working on 12 weeks minimum...


----------



## Hertsfem

The British High Commission in Harare have agreed to issue my grandson with an ETD so they have gone up there today. The tickets are booked for Saturday lane:


----------



## sam.s

Congratulations Hertfem 

JS123, I'm sure MrsDavids will be doing the same but I'll be booking a flight minutes after the visa is confirmed and updating this thread right away afterwards!


----------



## zero7

My timeline so far
Country applying from: Malawi
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Office Processing VISA: Pretoria
Application submitted (online):11/07/2014
Biometrics taken: 11/07/2014
Documents delivered:15/07/2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date of decision email: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Hertsfem

sam.s said:


> Congratulations Hertfem
> 
> JS123, I'm sure MrsDavids will be doing the same but I'll be booking a flight minutes after the visa is confirmed and updating this thread right away afterwards!


Thanks Sam 

Just remember when you book your flight to check the date given on your visa...


----------



## MrsDavids

sam.s said:


> Congratulations Hertfem
> 
> JS123, I'm sure MrsDavids will be doing the same but I'll be booking a flight minutes after the visa is confirmed and updating this thread right away afterwards!


Funny you should say that......

We just had the email saying his passport is ready to pick up!!!!  

Just wont fully relax till I see the actual visa!! 

:llama::roll:


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> Funny you should say that......
> 
> We just had the email saying his passport is ready to pick up!!!!
> 
> Just wont fully relax till I see the actual visa!!
> 
> :llama::roll:


Wow that's excellent news! So is it for pickup tomorrow? where are you?

Please give us the final timeline :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrsDavids

Hertsfem said:


> Wow that's excellent news! So is it for pickup tomorrow? where are you?
> 
> Please give us the final timeline :fingerscrossed:


Yes for pickup tomorrow after 10. I'm also in Cape Town now as well and then we can both fly back together next week... fingers crossed!! 

Will update timeline tomorrow!!


----------



## JS123

MrsDavids said:


> Yes for pickup tomorrow after 10. I'm also in Cape Town now as well and then we can both fly back together next week... fingers crossed!!
> 
> Will update timeline tomorrow!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Hertsfem

An update on the ETD

My son phoned Harare this morning and they said they (his wife and son) must be at the British High Commission at 8am tomorrow morning with the child, progressive photos of the child from birth until now. 
Yesterday they asked him to email them with permission for her to apply for ETD which he did although it took some time to get him on the phone (he does have a job to do ) I think they viewed this a dubious.

Anyhow FORTUNATELY when he sent through the final documents for her visa to her he included a signed copy of his authority to allow her to take their son out of the country but she had left it at home. So thank goodness she has that!

She has to go up this afternoon and spend the night to be there at 8am. Then once that is sorted go back home (another three hours) pack, say goodbye then leave again at about 5am to travel up to the airport (another 3 hour trip)

So it seems EVERYONE is a criminal until you can prove otherwise :der:


----------



## Hertsfem

Another phone call from British High Commission........

Bring us photos of when you were pregnant reggers::hurt:


----------



## andrie

Thats progress right there. I am happy for u Herts, fingers crossed &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Thats progress right there. I am happy for u Herts, fingers crossed ��



Thanks, yes I think it will be sorted in the morning but eeish it has been stressful 

Thankfully she can provide everything they want and I had some photos of when she was pregnant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam.s

Congratulations MrsDavies!! I'm very happy for you, must be such a relief.
I (selfishly) pray that ours was next on the pile 

Glad you got your issues sorted out quickly Hertsfem! What you said about 'being a criminal until proving otherwise' really rings true with us - Just thinking about the phone call "interrogations" with Heathrow Immigration while waiting in the arrivals hall during her visits makes me feel sick....


----------



## Hertsfem

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!

So after almost 7 hours at the British High Commission and them questioning my son regarding his right to citizenship through me, sending photos of us both together throughout his life, questions about his whereabouts, when he got his first British passport etc etc........

SHE GOT THE ETD 

The flight leaves at 10.40am tomorrow 

eace::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## windsors

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread,
I applied for my settlement visa on the 12th of August,
so its only been 1.5 weeks so far.

A friend of mine got hers in 3 weeks, but the visa office said 6 -12 weeks.

I've also noticed that the tracking on tpcontact, went from bundle to UKVI, and then back to bundle? 
Does this mean there has been a problem and they've sent it back or does the tracking just not work?

Thanks for any advice!

Windsors


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread,
> I applied for my settlement visa on the 12th of August,
> so its only been 1.5 weeks so far.
> 
> A friend of mine got hers in 3 weeks, but the visa office said 6 -12 weeks.
> 
> I've also noticed that the tracking on tpcontact, went from bundle to UKVI, and then back to bundle?
> Does this mean there has been a problem and they've sent it back or does the tracking just not work?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Windsors


Hi there, the last three decisions to come out of this thread have been roughy 4 weeks. Yes the 6 - 12 is to cover any checks they may have to do I imagine.
Don't worry about Teleperformance they are pretty useless. It goes back and forth so who knows what they are up to.

Good luck with your application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shepherd dlamini

please help me with the email you used i also applied from South Africa from Sandton. i did my application on the 20th of July 2014 for a Spouse visa.


----------



## Hertsfem

This is the email she used to communicate with Pretoria [email protected] or [email protected].

Good luck


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Poxi said:


> Dear Hertsfem
> 
> Just received an email to say our application has been resolved. We can collect our documents tomorrow at 10am. Nothing about it being approved. So excited but not sure if I should be??


Hie


Please help with the email address you used its been a while as well waiting for my application. i applied from sandton in south africa and its a spouse visa. PLEASE HELP


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Hertsfem said:


> This is the email she used to communicate with Pretoria [email protected] or [email protected].
> 
> Good luck


Thank you will update you as soon as they respond to my mail.


----------



## MrsDavids

*End of the process for us!!*

One shiny visa in passport and a one way flight booked....
Final timeline for us :

Settlement visa for Husband
Application made: Teleperformance Cape Town
Application made for visa : 2/6/2014
Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 8/7/14
Processing time given: 12-24 weeks
Date visa received: 22/8/14

In total it took 35 working days

lane::bolt::amen::clap2::cheer2::xmassnow:


----------



## Hertsfem

MrsDavids said:


> One shiny visa in passport and a one way flight booked....
> Final timeline for us :
> 
> Settlement visa for Husband
> Application made: Teleperformance Cape Town
> Application made for visa : 2/6/2014
> Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
> Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 8/7/14
> Processing time given: 12-24 weeks
> Date visa received: 22/8/14
> 
> In total it took 35 working days
> 
> lane::bolt::amen::clap2::cheer2::xmassnow:


Congrats to you both, this is very good news and shows that Pretoria are far more efficient than some of the other processing points


----------



## Hertsfem

My grandson and DIL landed at Heathrow this morning 

All she was asked at immigration is "where is your husband"
To which she replied "I hope he is still waiting for us as we missed our connecting flight in Paris due to a delay" They just said OK you may proceed........job done!

Good luck to all of you and if you need any help/advise please don't hesitate to ask :tea:


----------



## shepherd dlamini

shepherd dlamini said:


> Thank you will update you as soon as they respond to my mail.


Evening 

i did sent them an email on friday evening and this was the response i got today.......

Good Morning Sheperd,

I trust that you are well.

Thank you for your enquiry. My apologies with regard to the inconvenience you’ve experienced trying to track your application with Teleperformance. They are still working all the issues out with their tracking service but will have it up and running properly in due course. In the meantime you’re welcome to track the application status with us using the PTA Visa Enquiries email address.

I have checked on the status for you and can confirm that the application is still being assessed at this time. The settlement applications do take longer than our standard visit applications due to the nature of the visa category. Please be aware that our standard processing times for settlement applications is 12 weeks from the date of submission. Your application is still well within this time frame and will be processed accordingly. 

You are welcome to contact us to check on the application’s status over the remaining processing time ahead.

Thank you in advance for your patience.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Hertsfem

shepherd dlamini said:


> Evening
> 
> i did sent them an email on friday evening and this was the response i got today.......
> 
> Good Morning Sheperd,
> 
> I trust that you are well.
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. My apologies with regard to the inconvenience you’ve experienced trying to track your application with Teleperformance. They are still working all the issues out with their tracking service but will have it up and running properly in due course. In the meantime you’re welcome to track the application status with us using the PTA Visa Enquiries email address.
> 
> I have checked on the status for you and can confirm that the application is still being assessed at this time. The settlement applications do take longer than our standard visit applications due to the nature of the visa category. Please be aware that our standard processing times for settlement applications is 12 weeks from the date of submission. Your application is still well within this time frame and will be processed accordingly.
> 
> You are welcome to contact us to check on the application’s status over the remaining processing time ahead.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your patience.
> 
> Kind Regards,



Evening Shepherd, I think that is quite a reasonable response and I'm sure it won't be long before you hear from them. When did you submit your docs?


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Hertsfem said:


> Evening Shepherd, I think that is quite a reasonable response and I'm sure it won't be long before you hear from them. When did you submit your docs?


i submitted on the 21st of July 2014


----------



## Hertsfem

shepherd dlamini said:


> i submitted on the 21st of July 2014


Ok so going by the other recent applications you don't have long to go unless your application was complicated of course...

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Hertsfem said:


> Ok so going by the other recent applications you don't have long to go unless your application was complicated of course...
> 
> Good luck :fingerscrossed:


thank you hope so too


----------



## JS123

About the online form to be submitted to Visa4UK... On the very first page, which options should I select. I assume: Settlement --> Settlement --> But what next? There are options for Husband, Wife, Marriage, Civil partnership etc. Which one do I select? Someone previously suggested 'other' but is this right?


----------



## Hertsfem

JS123 said:


> About the online form to be submitted to Visa4UK... On the very first page, which options should I select. I assume: Settlement --> Settlement --> But what next? There are options for Husband, Wife, Marriage, Civil partnership etc. Which one do I select? Someone previously suggested 'other' but is this right?


Select whether you are the wife/husband or applying for marriage if you are the applicant. I think I suggested "other" but that must have been for a different question (sorry)


----------



## JS123

Hertsfem said:


> Select whether you are the wife/husband or applying for marriage if you are the applicant. I think I suggested "other" but that must have been for a different question (sorry)


Thank you


----------



## sam.s

So....
We got the email yesterday (26/08/14) telling us the application had been resolved and the passport ready for collection on Tuesday 26th Aug after 10am (the same day).
The application centre is in Namibia and it was a Public Holiday yesterday so I guess they made a mistake (shocking!). After a phone call this morning (27/08/14) they "don't have it but will call when it's in".

Hopefully it'll be in a little later today but more than anything, I hope it's good news! I'll update the thread later on this evening with the life changing decision and timeline.


----------



## Hertsfem

sam.s said:


> So....
> We got the email yesterday (26/08/14) telling us the application had been resolved and the passport ready for collection on Tuesday 26th Aug after 10am (the same day).
> The application centre is in Namibia and it was a Public Holiday yesterday so I guess they made a mistake (shocking!). After a phone call this morning (27/08/14) they "don't have it but will call when it's in".
> 
> Hopefully it'll be in a little later today but more than anything, I hope it's good news! I'll update the thread later on this evening with the life changing decision and timeline.



Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam.s

Our Timeline :
Settlement visa for Wife
Application made : Teleperformance Windhoek, Namibia
Application made for visa : 29/6/2014
Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
Documents received at Pretoria: 8/7/2014 
Processing time given : 12-24 weeks
Date Visa Received : 27/8/2014

What a huge relief! After some last minute messing around with missing couriers, we got the utterly fantastic news that the visa has been granted. Think I've aged about 30 years during this process, I'm so glad its over with - We can now properly get on with our lives!

I haven't even started to look at what happens next but I assume it'll be a lot easier to extend it and a lot less stressful as we'll actually be together! I'll worry about that in a couple of years time 

I wish everyone the best of luck with their applications. Be meticulous with the paperwork and patient with the response, it'll all be over with soon!

Thanks again for the support x


----------



## Hertsfem

sam.s said:


> Our Timeline :
> Settlement visa for Wife
> Application made : Teleperformance Windhoek, Namibia
> Application made for visa : 29/6/2014
> Appointment and biometrics : 7/7/2014
> Documents received at Pretoria: 8/7/2014
> Processing time given : 12-24 weeks
> Date Visa Received : 27/8/2014
> 
> What a huge relief! After some last minute messing around with missing couriers, we got the utterly fantastic news that the visa has been granted. Think I've aged about 30 years during this process, I'm so glad its over with - We can now properly get on with our lives!
> 
> I haven't even started to look at what happens next but I assume it'll be a lot easier to extend it and a lot less stressful as we'll actually be together! I'll worry about that in a couple of years time
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck with their applications. Be meticulous with the paperwork and patient with the response, it'll all be over with soon!
> 
> Thanks again for the support x


Congrats! that's great news indeed. When do you :flypig:


----------



## sam.s

Hertsfem said:


> Congrats! that's great news indeed. When do you :flypig:


I missed the question you asked, sorry 

After checking the valid dates on the visa like you mentioned (it was dated for the same day it was issued) we booked the ticket straight away - She'll be here on Wednesday!!!

Seriously can't wait, it's been ~4 months since we were last together.


----------



## Hertsfem

sam.s said:


> I missed the question you asked, sorry
> 
> After checking the valid dates on the visa like you mentioned (it was dated for the same day it was issued) we booked the ticket straight away - She'll be here on Wednesday!!!
> 
> Seriously can't wait, it's been ~4 months since we were last together.


Excellent news


----------



## zero7

congats @sam.s i applied a few days after so i am really hoping i hear something soon.


----------



## jdev

Eventually found the correct thread to post this: :doh: 

Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online): 16/07/2014
Date biometrics taken: 28/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown, did not receive a notification
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance - Cape Town
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: To be announced.

27 workings days and counting...


----------



## Hertsfem

Good luck, let us know when you hear :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdev

Hertsfem said:


> This is the email she used to communicate with Pretoria [email protected] or [email protected].
> 
> Good luck


When I sent a mail to [email protected] I got an automated reply that says they do not handle visa enquiries, but I must contact [email protected] , which does not work. They also refer to this website, www.vfs-uk-za.com but it also does not work. :-(


----------



## windsors

@jdev, I emailed the PTA.VisaEnquiries last week about the tp contact tracking not working and to enquire whether Pretoria had actually received my application. I received a response from Durban tpcontact the same day, and then a response from Pretoria UKVI on Monday saying that they had received it and are aiming to process it within 60 working days.


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> When I sent a mail to [email protected] I got an automated reply that says they do not handle visa enquiries, but I must contact [email protected] , which does not work. They also refer to this website, www.vfs-uk-za.com but it also does not work. :-(


Yeah did you try [email protected]?


----------



## jdev

Hertsfem said:


> Yeah did you try [email protected]?


Yes, thanx. Tried that one 1st, wanted to try the others also, just in case.


----------



## Dollar

Hi Guys is this email address for Pretoria only? Or it is for all UKVIS enquiries. My wife submitted her application in Freetown on the 22 August. But I think the visa processing office us in ACCRA-Ghana


----------



## Hertsfem

Dollar said:


> Hi Guys is this email address for Pretoria only? Or it is for all UKVIS enquiries. My wife submitted her application in Freetown on the 22 August. But I think the visa processing office us in ACCRA-Ghana


As far as I know it's for PTA (Pretoria)


----------



## windsors

Jdev, did you get a response from Pretoria? Has anybody else had any news?


----------



## jdev

windsors said:


> Jdev, did you get a response from Pretoria? Has anybody else had any news?


Yes, they did receive my documents, the online tracking system does not work yet and it can take up to 12 weeks.


----------



## andrie

Hie guys
My fiancee went to Pretoria clinic yesterday for a TB test. Just after 2 hours she was handed with an all clear certificate. Her IELTS test is on the 20th of September fingers crossed.


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Hie guys
> My fiancee went to Pretoria clinic yesterday for a TB test. Just after 2 hours she was handed with an all clear certificate. Her IELTS test is on the 20th of September fingers crossed.


Good stuff


----------



## John3:16

Hi everyone,
I thought I would share my timeline too:

Type of visa: UK settlement visa
Date of application: 23 July 2014
Biometrics: 25 July 2014 ( Durban Teleperfomance)
Date visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Hertsfem

John3:16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I thought I would share my timeline too:
> 
> Type of visa: UK settlement visa
> Date of application: 23 July 2014
> Biometrics: 25 July 2014 ( Durban Teleperfomance)
> Date visa was received: still waiting


Thanks for sharing - good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## John3:16

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks for sharing - good luck :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Hertsfem. I am surprised at how long it is taking. It seems to me Pretoria has slowed down recently.


----------



## John3:16

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks for sharing - good luck :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Hertsfem. I am surprised at how long it is taking. It seems to me Pretoria has slowed down recently.


----------



## Hertsfem

John3:16 said:


> Thanks Hertsfem. I am surprised at how long it is taking. It seems to me Pretoria has slowed down recently.


Yes, I got the feeling they had slowed down a little as well...


----------



## windsors

Hi John 3:16, 
I also submitted my app in Durban,
Applied plus or minus 2 weeks after you I think.
It certainly does seem like they have slowed down!
Hopefully we will all hear from them soon!

My husband is already in the UK and the waiting is killing us!


----------



## John3:16

windsors said:


> Hi John 3:16,
> I also submitted my app in Durban,
> Applied plus or minus 2 weeks after you I think.
> It certainly does seem like they have slowed down!
> Hopefully we will all hear from them soon!
> 
> My husband is already in the UK and the waiting is killing us!


Hi Windsors,

It is 4 months today since I last saw my husband.He is in Scotland.
Waiting is just awful. I am really surprised the people on here that applied before us have not heard back.
We should hopefully hear soon.


----------



## jdev

When you get a sms or email telling you that a decision was made, will that message come from Pretoria or from you application centre?
How long after that message can you actually collect your passport?
Do you get all you original documents than with it, or only sometime afterwards?


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> When you get a sms or email telling you that a decision was made, will that message come from Pretoria or from you application centre?
> How long after that message can you actually collect your passport?
> Do you get all you original documents than with it, or only sometime afterwards?


It depends on where you applied from as Pretoria process visas from SA and surrounding countries. I think if you are within SA then you can pick up from 10am the following day. The email comes from them and not Teleperformance.

This is the email that we got from them (applied in Zim)

DO NOT REPLY Your UK visa application has been resolved. 

Your application will be ready for collection on the next working day after 10.00 am except in the following locations: Malawi - after two working days. Mauritius, Zimbabwe and Zambia wait to be contacted. Madagascar - passports returned by courier.


Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdev

Thank you for the reply.

And did you get all you original documents than with it back, or only sometime afterwards?


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> And did you get all you original documents than with it back, or only sometime afterwards?


She got them all back at the same time..


----------



## windsors

Have they emailed you jdev?


----------



## jdev

windsors said:


> Have they emailed you jdev?


Not yet. 
But I want to know the exact sequence of events for when I get it. Which should be today or early tomorrow morning. (I pray.) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> Not yet.
> But I want to know the exact sequence of events for when I get it. Which should be today or early tomorrow morning. (I pray.) :fingerscrossed:


I'm not sure you could pin it down to any particular day as it depends on what background checks they are doing etc..

Best to not over think it and when it does come you will be surprised like my DIL was


----------



## windsors

I see they have posted the August UK settlement visa times, 
and it is much slower than the July times were, for Durban at least. 
Boohoo!


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> I see they have posted the August UK settlement visa times,
> and it is much slower than the July times were, for Durban at least.
> Boohoo!



Harare seems to have improved!

It was 43% over 30 days and now it's 64% over 30 days (I can't remember all of them)

How odd


----------



## windsors

Durbans was 95 percent at 30 days, now it is 50 percent at 30 days!


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> Durbans was 95 percent at 30 days, now it is 50 percent at 30 days!



Are they also processed in Pretoria?


----------



## windsors

Yes, also Pretoria, maybe there are just more ppl applying from Durban


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> Yes, also Pretoria, maybe there are just more ppl applying from Durban


Could well be, and less from Zim! Guess we don't know how things work once they arrive in Pretoria..

How long has your application been in now?


----------



## windsors

5 weeks tomorrow, I can't stand it anymore!
I havent seen my husband since June


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> 5 weeks tomorrow, I can't stand it anymore!
> I havent seen my husband since June


I'm sure it won't be much longer now 

My son only saw his wife and son for two weeks out of 16 months. Absolutely heartbreaking, however they are making up for it now 

Let us know when you hear :fingerscrossed:


----------



## John3:16

It will be 8 weeks for me on Friday. I also applied in Durban. I wonder why things have slowed down so much.


----------



## Jazzfire

Country applying from: Pretoria, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online): 11/08/2014
Date biometrics taken: 14/08/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/08/2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance
Projected timeline given: Unknown
Date your visa was received: To be announced.

The waiting is taking its toll


----------



## Hertsfem

Jazzfire said:


> Country applying from: Pretoria, South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online): 11/08/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 14/08/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/08/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance
> Projected timeline given: Unknown
> Date your visa was received: To be announced.
> 
> The waiting is taking its toll



Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdev

John3:16 said:


> It will be 8 weeks for me on Friday. I also applied in Durban. I wonder why things have slowed down so much.


I am also in my 8th week, ........ and waiting. But maybe today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andrie

Hie guys

My fiancee just received an email from the IELTS test centre saying they no longer do the tests so they will refund her fee. The problem is other test centres are fully booked till December. Those who did any other tests in SA besides IELTS please can you give me more info so that we start weighing our options. Very sad considering that we were planning to apply for her visa first week of October.


----------



## jdev

Did you try the British Council?

IELTS | British Council

Here is a list of all recognized tests and test centers. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/349051/Approved_secure_English_language_tests.pdf

22/11/2014 is still available in JHB and CPT.

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/CheckAvailability.aspx


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Hie guys
> 
> My fiancee just received an email from the IELTS test centre saying they no longer do the tests so they will refund her fee. The problem is other test centres are fully booked till December. Those who did any other tests in SA besides IELTS please can you give me more info so that we start weighing our options. Very sad considering that we were planning to apply for her visa first week of October.


Sorry to hear this. Hope you can get sorted.

I was going to suggest that you go ahead with the childs passport rather than applying for an ETD which costs more than passport and is a hell of a bind. My grandsons passport has now been issued after three and a half months. I'm not sure if the backlog has been reduced in Durham yet but it's worth thinking about

Where in SA is your fiancee?


----------



## andrie

Thank you Jdev. We will try to get the 22 nov slot as soon as we can.

Sis Herts I think I will do as u suggest and apply for a child's passport for my daughter. Then if there is a delay we can apply for ETD as last resort. Lol its stressing already


----------



## Hertsfem

Yes it is stressful, good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## confusedSA

Andrie, I am in the same boat as you. I arranged to write my test in Cape Town on 20th and specially changed my flight back from the UK visit in time for the test. I found out a day after arriving that the centre is no longer authorized. It was a struggle for me to get my money back from them, just keep hassling them with phone calls and emails until they pay. I was lucky enough to get one of the last slots for October 18th. 

I am sorry that you are also delayed further by this. Let's just stay positive and think that it gives us more time to prepare a rock solid application.

Best of luck.


----------



## jdev

confusedSA said:


> Andrie, I am in the same boat as you. I arranged to write my test in Cape Town on 20th and specially changed my flight back from the UK visit in time for the test. I found out a day after arriving that the centre is no longer authorized. It was a struggle for me to get my money back from them, just keep hassling them with phone calls and emails until they pay. I was lucky enough to get one of the last slots for October 18th.
> 
> I am sorry that you are also delayed further by this. Let's just stay positive and think that it gives us more time to prepare a rock solid application.
> 
> Best of luck.


At which center/company is this? The British Council?


----------



## jdev

andrie said:


> Hie guys
> 
> My fiancee just received an email from the IELTS test centre saying they no longer do the tests so they will refund her fee. The problem is other test centres are fully booked till December. Those who did any other tests in SA besides IELTS please can you give me more info so that we start weighing our options. Very sad considering that we were planning to apply for her visa first week of October.


Andrie, which company/centre are not doing it anymore in your case?


----------



## confusedSA

No, it was International house Language Lab . The British Council is still authorized and as far as I know they are the only ones authorized now in SA.


----------



## windsors

Has anyone tried phoning the Pretoria paid number for a status update?


----------



## Hertsfem

No my DIL only emailed them. Is the phone number not a UK number?


----------



## windsors

I've found a number for the Pretoria Visa section, 
its an 021 number, I think they charge you for it, 
but that doesn't bother me if they can give some further information.


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> I've found a number for the Pretoria Visa section,
> its an 021 number, I think they charge you for it,
> but that doesn't bother me if they can give some further information.


Sounds good! give it a whirl


----------



## andrie

The International house Language Lab in Johannesburg is the centre. My fiancee went to British Council this morning to check for any earlier slots. Will update once i hear from her. This is pushing our application two months back.


----------



## Hertsfem

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## windsors

Hi Hertsfem, 6 weeks for me today,
no news yet. Anyone else had news?

Wishing Jdev and John 3:16 would get theirs 
then I know mine will follow shortly!


----------



## John3:16

windsors said:


> Hi Hertsfem, 6 weeks for me today,
> no news yet. Anyone else had news?
> 
> Wishing Jdev and John 3:16 would get theirs
> then I know mine will follow shortly!


I hope somebody hears something today. It's been a while since we have heard of a decision from Pretoria.


----------



## windsors

John3:16 said:


> I hope somebody hears something today. It's been a while since we have heard of a decision from Pretoria.


I think when they release their September processing times its going to be 0% processed at 6 weeks!

Hopefully the fact that all of ours is taking long is because they will all be approved!


----------



## Hertsfem

I sometimes wonder if those that are processed in 1 week could be refusals??


----------



## Hertsfem

Andrie I've just heard on the news that the passport backlog has been reduced from 500 000 to around 90 000 so you may get a result much quicker than we did...


----------



## jdev

Hertsfem said:


> Andrie I've just heard on the news that the passport backlog has been reduced from 500 000 to around 90 000 so you may get a result much quicker than we did...




I also hope so, for all of us waiting. Now going into week 9. 
I hope this SA post office strike don't have a bad effect on this also.


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> I also hope so, for all of us waiting. Now going into week 9.
> I hope this SA post office strike don't have a bad effect on this also.



I'm talking about the passports which are processed in Durham jdev not the visas in Pretoria. I think they use a courier rather than the post office so you should be ok.

Can't be much longer surely?


----------



## windsors

Jdev as far as I'm aware they use DHL to courier between
Pretoria and the visa centres, so the strike shouldn't affect it.

My husband in the UK has said there has been a lot in the news about them
trying to reduce immigrants especially because of the terror threats, so maybe
they are just being more stringent about issuing visas. 

Either way you only have 3 weeks to go till your twelve weeks is up,
so I am sure you will hear soon!


----------



## windsors

Hi all, 
has anyone had any news? 

A woman I know applied for an ancestral visa about June 2014 through an agency and after a month the agency told her to go check at the visa application if her visa had arrived and it had been sitting there for a few weeks already approved but she hadn't received an email or SMS or anything. I am aware spousals take longer but is it common for them to not inform you that it is ready?


----------



## Hertsfem

Funny I was just wondering about this earlier today!

My understanding is that the Pretoria office send out an email to say a decision has been made and then when it arrives at Teleperformance they will contact you to say it is there for collection.

I don't think it's unheard of for someone to not receive an email so it's worth a try...


----------



## John3:16

windsors said:


> Hi all,
> has anyone had any news?
> 
> A woman I know applied for an ancestral visa about June 2014 through an agency and after a month the agency told her to go check at the visa application if her visa had arrived and it had been sitting there for a few weeks already approved but she hadn't received an email or SMS or anything. I am aware spousals take longer but is it common for them to not inform you that it is ready?


I haven't heard anything yet. It will be 50 working days on Friday. hwell:


----------



## windsors

John3:16 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet. It will be 50 working days on Friday. hwell:


Shame! I cant believe it is taking so long! Have you emailed them?


----------



## Hertsfem

It's really odd as my DIL's took 24 working days about 6 weeks ago! what is going on there??


----------



## John3:16

windsors said:


> Shame! I cant believe it is taking so long! Have you emailed them?


I emailed UKVI a week ago. The person that replied to my email was very unhelpful. She said she could not pick up my information on the system and then suggested I use Teleperfomance to track my application. I had also emailed Pretoria about a week ago. I haven't heard back from them.
I know that my information is on the system. On previous occasions, both UKVI and Pretoria were able to give me an update on my visa status. 
I have emailed again today in the hope that somebody will be able to give me an update.


----------



## John3:16

Hertsfem said:


> It's really odd as my DIL's took 24 working days about 6 weeks ago! what is going on there??


It is a mystery!  It's quite disappointing that Pretoria takes so long to respond to emails sent to them. I sent an email nearly a week ago enquiring about the status of my application. I have yet to get a response.


----------



## windsors

Please let us know what they say when they do respond!


----------



## Hertsfem

Yet each time my DIL emailed them they replied within 24 hours


----------



## John3:16

windsors said:


> Please let us know what they say when they do respond!


Will do!


----------



## Dollar

Hi all, my wife submitted her application 5 weeks ago but on the teleperformance account nothing is highlighted, it is still asking her to attend the appointment. I don't even know if the ECo have received her docs. We sent them a message couple weeks ago regarding the tracking of the application but no reply from them. It's worrying now. They don't even have a phone no to calk on. Anyone in the same situation? ??


----------



## Hertsfem

Dollar said:


> Hi all, my wife submitted her application 5 weeks ago but on the teleperformance account nothing is highlighted, it is still asking her to attend the appointment. I don't even know if the ECo have received her docs. We sent them a message couple weeks ago regarding the tracking of the application but no reply from them. It's worrying now. They don't even have a phone no to calk on. Anyone in the same situation? ??


Yes, don't worry about it as they are useless


----------



## Dollar

They charge all that money 59 quid and they can't do their job properly, not even answering email queries. How would we even know when the passport is back.


----------



## John3:16

Hi all,
Just to let you know that I received an email from Pretoria to say my passport is ready for collection! So I am planning to collect it tomorrow, with hopefully, a visa inside.


----------



## confusedSA

Good luck John3:16. Keep us posted


----------



## Hertsfem

John3:16 said:


> Hi all,
> Just to let you know that I received an email from Pretoria to say my passport is ready for collection! So I am planning to collect it tomorrow, with hopefully, a visa inside.


Great news :fingerscrossed: Hopefully things will keep moving now...


----------



## jdev

I also received that email yesterday, and a phone call this morning. 
Picked up the passport at 10:00 (they only open at 10:00 in Cape Town) and also received all my original documents, and all copies of those. Also exactly 50 workings days.

No visa, did not meet financial requirements. We can not understand how they got to this conclusion, we provided evidence of all our savings and incomes, and it was more then required.

So now I must lodge an appeal, they included the forms for that and pay some more money, a lot more.

In the meantime (actually on 01/10/2014) we received the money from the house we sold, which is more then double what they require, I pray that our appeal will be successful.

I am just not sure how that process will go, they did not ask for my passport again, only the decision form and any new documents.


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> I also received that email yesterday, and a phone call this morning.
> Picked up the passport at 10:00 (they only open at 10:00 in Cape Town) and also received all my original documents, and all copies of those. Also exactly 50 workings days.
> 
> No visa, did not meet financial requirements. We can not understand how they got to this conclusion, we provided evidence of all our savings and incomes, and it was more then required.
> 
> So now I must lodge an appeal, they included the forms for that and pay some more money, a lot more.
> 
> In the meantime (actually on 01/10/2014) we received the money from the house we sold, which is more then double what they require, I pray that our appeal will be successful.
> 
> I am just not sure how that process will go, they did not ask for my passport again, only the decision form and any new documents.



I'm so sorry to hear this  May I suggest you start a new thread giving the exact reasons for refusal so that you can get some guidance on here.

All the best..


----------



## John3:16

Hi everyone,
Just to let you know that I received my visa today! I am so thankful!
All the best to everyone waiting to hear!


----------



## Hertsfem

John3:16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just to let you know that I received my visa today! I am so thankful!
> All the best to everyone waiting to hear!


Congrats that's great news, when are you off? lane:


----------



## confusedSA

Congrats!!


----------



## John3:16

confusedSA said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## John3:16

Hertsfem said:


> Congrats that's great news, when are you off? lane:


Thanks! I am so excited! My flight is booked for Sunday!


----------



## windsors

Congrats to John 3:16! Whoop whoop!

I am so sorry about your news Jdev I can just imagine how heart broken you must be!
My husbands salary is just over the requirement,
hoping and praying with all I am that mine will be approved.

I pray you have a successful and speedy appeal!


----------



## jdev

To appeal might take longer than a year, we decided to just reapply, will cost much more, but still got a possibility to be in the UK by Xmass.
So my countdown will start again, soon.


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> To appeal might take longer than a year, we decided to just reapply, will cost much more, but still got a possibility to be in the UK by Xmass.
> So my countdown will start again, soon.



I think that is the right decision. I'm sure you will be fine next time.

Good luck to everyone still waiting :fingerscrossed:

Just as a matter of interest for those wondering about the use of NHS. My DIL had an emergency appendix op. She had not yet registered with a doctor as they are moving so it seemed pointless. The ambulance came, took her to hospital. I did say to her to take her passport but not sure if they asked for it. Couple of days in hospital and she is back and doing well. She got something from NHS in the post asking her to fill in a form regarding her illegibility for NHS treatment. Apart from that no problem at all...


----------



## John3:16

jdev said:


> To appeal might take longer than a year, we decided to just reapply, will cost much more, but still got a possibility to be in the UK by Xmass.
> So my countdown will start again, soon.


Praying it all goes well for you Jdev. Really sorry to hear you have to go through the process of waiting all over. Perhaps it won't take as long as 10 weeks this time.


----------



## Faces

*Waiting Time from Pretoria*

Hi All, 

Just discovered this forum and we feel all your pain! We are waiting for a spousal visa application, submitted to Pretoria teleperformance on 18th August, so today is working day #41 for us!

Our agent told us today that he'd heard there'd been a backlog due to construction at the BHC office in Pretoria and that they were today processing those visa's submitted on the 11th August - this seems to tie up with other poster's timelines on here too!

Will be sure to post again with any updates.

D&G


----------



## windsors

Hi! I applied on the 12th of August, 
I was really hoping to hear back this week!

I wonder how long it takes them to process each application then.
If they are only starting on the ones from the 11th of August today
will we still be waiting a few more weeks?

I emailed Pretoria today for a status update, will let you know if I receive a response.
Please keep us updated with your application.


----------



## Faces

Hi Windsors!

Looking at this forum, John who applied around the 4th August received his last week, which means that by my rough calculation they're processing at a rate of roughly one submission day/per day if that makes sense (and our agent is right that they're processing 11th applications today)! If I'm correct, I'd be hoping to hear very shortly if I were you, hopefully in the next few days.

Please let us know if you hear anything, we will of course post back with any updates!

Cheers,
G


----------



## Hertsfem

I wonder what has caused the backlog?


----------



## Faces

Our agent indicated construction. How likely that is I don't know, but there's clearly been something.


----------



## Hertsfem

Faces said:


> Our agent indicated construction. How likely that is I don't know, but there's clearly been something.


What are they constructing?


----------



## Faces

No idea sorry. Assume renovations or something.


----------



## Hertsfem

Faces said:


> No idea sorry. Assume renovations or something.


Ohh ok, that is a bit of a nuisance


----------



## shepherd dlamini

hello everyone

I applied for a spouse sattlement visa ,i submitted through sandton telepeformance office on the 21st of July 2014 and still up to now there is no response in any form. we tried emailing them but they don't respond and its really frustrating to some extant. We really don't know whats going on with the application.

Regards
Shepherd


----------



## Hertsfem

shepherd dlamini said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I applied for a spouse sattlement visa ,i submitted through sandton telepeformance office on the 21st of July 2014 and still up to now there is no response in any form. we tried emailing them but they don't respond and its really frustrating to some extant. We really don't know whats going on with the application.
> 
> Regards
> Shepherd


Did you email Teleperformance or Pretoria?


----------



## shepherd dlamini

I emailed the british high commission on [email protected]. My application is seating on 13 weeks now not counting weekends.


----------



## Hertsfem

Yeah I think that is the right address. My DIL applied 7th July and it took 24 working days but it seems things have slowed down a lot since then :confused2:


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Hertsfem said:


> Yeah I think that is the right address. My DIL applied 7th July and it took 24 working days but it seems things have slowed down a lot since then :confused2:


Guess so but it seems some who applied after me got their responses i just don't understand how they operate honestly. but in anyway we just hopping for the best.


----------



## Hertsfem

Yeah I guess there are all sorts of factors. Good luck anyhow, keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shepherd dlamini

Hertsfem said:


> Yeah I guess there are all sorts of factors. Good luck anyhow, keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


Will do so most definitely


----------



## windsors

Hi all, 
I just received an email saying I can collect tomorrow, 
hoping it is good news but I will let you all know after pick up.

Hold thumbs for me please!


----------



## shepherd dlamini

windsors said:


> Hi all,
> I just received an email saying I can collect tomorrow,
> hoping it is good news but I will let you all know after pick up.
> 
> Hold thumbs for me please!


Hie wishing you all the best:fingers crossed:
When did you made your application ?


----------



## Faces

windsors said:


> Hi all,
> I just received an email saying I can collect tomorrow,
> hoping it is good news but I will let you all know after pick up.
> 
> Hold thumbs for me please!


Excellent! Hope it's good news for you, look forward to hearing - thanks for the update!


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> Hi all,
> I just received an email saying I can collect tomorrow,
> hoping it is good news but I will let you all know after pick up.
> 
> Hold thumbs for me please!


Great :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faces

Finally they've updated the processing times for September: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/pretoria-south-africa/settlement-visas/settlement

100% Processed within 60 days, no breakdown. Can only assume 0% were processed within 30 days!


----------



## Faces

windsors said:


> Hi all,
> I just received an email saying I can collect tomorrow,
> hoping it is good news but I will let you all know after pick up.
> 
> Hold thumbs for me please!


Hey - when you said you submitted on the 12th, was that to teleperformance in Pretoria or is that the date UKVI received the application?

Thanks,
G


----------



## Hertsfem

It seems Harare is only 75% in 60 days. Mind they do seem to take longer from other countries


----------



## windsors

I applied at teleperformance in Durban on the 12th of August.


----------



## Faces

windsors said:


> I applied at teleperformance in Durban on the 12th of August.


OK thanks - did you gate a date received by UKVI at all?


----------



## Hertsfem

My DIL did not get an email fro UKVI so we just estimated 3 days for the courier from Harare to Pretoria. 

Don't rely on Teleperformance for an update lol


----------



## Faces

Hertsfem said:


> My DIL did not get an email fro UKVI so we just estimated 3 days for the courier from Harare to Pretoria.
> 
> Don't rely on Teleperformance for an update lol


Did your DIL receive hers already? If so can you share timelines of when she submitted and received?


----------



## windsors

I didn't really, it kept changing but I was advised that it is normally
received the day after application is made.


----------



## Hertsfem

Yes she has been in UK for some time now...


Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014

24 working days


----------



## Faces

windsors said:


> I didn't really, it kept changing but I was advised that it is normally
> received the day after application is made.


Thanks, makes sense, just trying to get as much information as I can to try and pin down when my wife might hear from them.

Best of luck again for tomorrow, look forward to hearing!


----------



## windsors

Hi Everyone, 

I got it, my visa was approved i am flying out on
Saturday with our two little girls!

Thank you to all of you for your support!

Looking so forward to seeing my husband!

Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Faces

windsors said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got it, my visa was approved i am flying out on
> Saturday with our two little girls!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your support!
> 
> Looking so forward to seeing my husband!
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting!



Awesome - so pleased and happy for you guys! Hopefully my wife isn't too far behind you!

Thanks again for letting us know and hope you have a great weekend!

G


----------



## Hertsfem

windsors said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got it, my visa was approved i am flying out on
> Saturday with our two little girls!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for your support!
> 
> Looking so forward to seeing my husband!
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting!


Congrats, that's excellent news. What was your final timeline?


----------



## Faces

We have today received an email that my wife's passport will be ready for collection tomorrow (Tuesday 21st). We're nervously excited!

Please cross your fingers and hold your thumbs for us!

Will post tomorrow to let you know the outcome.


----------



## Hertsfem

:fingerscrossed: That's great news - good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faces

My wife's visa was approved 

Can't wait to see her later this week!

For anyone else still waiting - we collected the visa on working day 45 (calculated from the date UKVI received our application.

Thanks again for the info, hope anyone still waiting hears good news soon!

G & D


----------



## Hertsfem

Congratulations I bet you are over the moon


----------



## Faces

Hertsfem said:


> Congratulations I bet you are over the moon


Sure am ginger cat!


----------



## naki

Hi everyone applied from Uganda spouse visa my application was received in Pretoria on 23 sept but I submitted on the 12th sept and had my biometrics taken on the same it took ten days for my application to b received in Pretoria wooooo.still waiting for an update


----------



## KITKAT5

I have been waiting for 35 days now (8 weeks ) and it is a very depressing process..


----------



## KITKAT5

I submitted my application on the 16th of Sept and did my biometrics on the day and received an email from UKVI on the same day. Since then i have heard nothing. Its now 35 days ad i miss my husband and 3 kids miss their daddy like hell. My first one thinks he is not coming back.. Has anyones application exceeded the amount of time they you?


----------



## naki

still wating its 8weeks now they must slepping


----------



## naki

anyone who got a reply in septemeber or october


----------



## Hertsfem

naki said:


> anyone who got a reply in septemeber or october


There were at least two who got a reply in October that I can recall. You will have to scroll back and have a look :fingerscrossed:


----------



## confusedSA

Hello everyone 

So, it's been a long road with many setbacks, but I have submitted my application today. Eeek...

I was supposed to have applied last month, but the IELTS got cancelled and I had to wait a month to take test. My husband also sent me the few documents via courier, but unfortunately due to the SAPO strike it didn't arrive until today. My husband also broke his foot and completely ruptured his Achilles tendon and is completely house bound and alone in the flat and things are difficult now. He has an appointment with a foot surgeon on Thursday, this after 2 weeks of suffering and 4 trips to the hospital. They might have to operate..I can't wait to be there to help him!

My timeline:
Country applying from:SA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Online 10 November 2014
Date biometrics taken: 12 November 2014
Date documentation was received by UKIV
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Hertsfem

confusedSA said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So, it's been a long road with many setbacks, but I have submitted my application today. Eeek...
> 
> I was supposed to have applied last month, but the IELTS got cancelled and I had to wait a month to take test. My husband also sent me the few documents via courier, but unfortunately due to the SAPO strike it didn't arrive until today. My husband also broke his foot and completely ruptured his Achilles tendon and is completely house bound and alone in the flat and things are difficult now. He has an appointment with a foot surgeon on Thursday, this after 2 weeks of suffering and 4 trips to the hospital. They might have to operate..I can't wait to be there to help him!
> 
> My timeline:
> Country applying from:SA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Online 10 November 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 12 November 2014
> Date documentation was received by UKIV
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:


All the best with your application and I hope your husbands foot gets sorted pretty soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## confusedSA

Thank you Hertfem!


----------



## Cinderella108

Default Visas processed in South Africa - timeline..
Please list the following:


Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 16 Oct 2014
Date biometrics taken: 16 Oct 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 Oct 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sandton, Johannesburg
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

It has been 18 working days today and still nothing. Received feedback last week Friday that an ECO has not assessed my application as yet.


----------



## naki

Hi everyone after the long wait received an email yesterday starting that decision has been made I am to collect my passport in a few days at least no more waiting will know the decision in a few days from today #feeling hopeful


----------



## naki

Hi people my visa is approved too excited valid for 5yrs so thankful to yo support n God


----------



## confusedSA

naki said:


> Hi people my visa is approved too excited valid for 5yrs so thankful to yo support n God


Congrats Naki! That is wonderful news! Have a safe journey to the UK!


----------



## confusedSA

confusedSA said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So, it's been a long road with many setbacks, but I have submitted my application today. Eeek...
> 
> I was supposed to have applied last month, but the IELTS got cancelled and I had to wait a month to take test. My husband also sent me the few documents via courier, but unfortunately due to the SAPO strike it didn't arrive until today. My husband also broke his foot and completely ruptured his Achilles tendon and is completely house bound and alone in the flat and things are difficult now. He has an appointment with a foot surgeon on Thursday, this after 2 weeks of suffering and 4 trips to the hospital. They might have to operate..I can't wait to be there to help him!
> 
> My timeline:
> Country applying from:SA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Online 10 November 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 12 November 2014
> Date documentation was received by UKIV: 14 November 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:


I got an email from Teleperformance this morning to say that my application was received by the UKIV and will now be processed in accordance with the guidelines published on the website. Does this mean it will simply be added to the pile and could be weeks before it is actually processed, or does it mean like the email says, that it will be processed now?
I really hope so as my husband is having surgery today...


----------



## Cinderella108

Not necessarily. I got the same email and have been waiting for 4 weeks now and they haven't even looked at my application.


----------



## confusedSA

Really? Wow, I hope that you get an answer really soon Cinderella108, the wait is terrible..


----------



## Cinderella108

I hope things work out for you too, confusedSA.


----------



## Cinderella108

Cinderella108 said:


> Default Visas processed in South Africa - timeline..
> Please list the following:
> 
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): 16 Oct 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 16 Oct 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 Oct 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sandton, Johannesburg
> Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
> 
> It has been 18 working days today and still nothing. Received feedback last week Friday that an ECO has not assessed my application as yet.


So I checked in with UKVI for progress as it is week 5 and this is the response I got:

"We have tracked your application status (based on GWF####### and date of
birth dd/mm/yyyy, GWF###### and date of birth dd/mm/yyyy and
GWF###### and date of birth dd/mm/yyyy) and still cannot see your record
on our system. Please ensure that you provided us the correct GWF number
and date of birth."

Is this a joke?


----------



## confusedSA

Cinderella108, I don't know how accurate those emails are as I took a chance ( after one week's waiting, pathetic I know) and emailed them to ask about the status of my application, and they replied with ' I have tracked the status (GWfxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.'

So I don't think it means anything. I also remember that when I applied for family visit visa in May I got the same response as you that they had no record on their system of my application, and the very next day I got an email to say that the application has been resolved. So try to stay positive, I hope that you hear soon!


----------



## confusedSA

Cinderella108, have you tried sending an email to [email protected] ? That is the email address for the visa section at the British High Commission in Pretoria. They send an email from that address once your application has been processed. Maybe worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Cinderella108

I did send a mail to that address and the response I got was that my application was in the queue to be processed and I should exercise patience for a minimum of 12 weeks. What nonsense is that? It's people's lives they are playing with. Don't they care about that?


----------



## Cinderella108

confusedSA said:


> Cinderella108, have you tried sending an email to [email protected] ? That is the email address for the visa section at the British High Commission in Pretoria. They send an email from that address once your application has been processed. Maybe worth a shot. Good luck!


It's now week 6 and I followed up UKVI on the progress made, if any, and waiting for a response. I'm not optimistic that it was even looked at but one can only hope. I really don't want to spend Christmas without my husband and my children without their father.


----------



## BronwynBean

Cinderella108 said:


> It's now week 6 and I followed up UKVI on the progress made, if any, and waiting for a response. I'm not optimistic that it was even looked at but one can only hope. I really don't want to spend Christmas without my husband and my children without their father.


Good luck and hang in there!! We went through a similar experience and I know it's hard been apart!


----------



## Slaphead123

My wife and child's Visa's were submitted 26th August to UKVI and we got our visa's on November 11th, a total of 77 days. But it sailed through, no questions so it had to have just been sitting in a processing queue for most of that time.


----------



## andrie

Hie guys

I was in SA for the past 6 weeks with my fiancee and daughter. I already miss them so much. We are just waiting for her to write an english test on the 6th this month then we can apply hopefully in January. Good luck to all those who are in this painful process.


----------



## Cinderella108

BronwynBean said:


> Good luck and hang in there!! We went through a similar experience and I know it's hard been apart!


Thanks BronwynBean! It's all we can do at this point...32 working days!


----------



## JS123

andrie said:


> Hie guys
> 
> I was in SA for the past 6 weeks with my fiancee and daughter. I already miss them so much. We are just waiting for her to write an english test on the 6th this month then we can apply hopefully in January. Good luck to all those who are in this painful process.


The English test is so easy it really is a joke


----------



## Joppa

I did a sample test online and got C2!


----------



## andrie

JS123 said:


> The English test is so easy it really is a joke


Lol

I hope so coz thats the only thing holding us now.


----------



## CitizenX

Hi Joppa, 

I see in the conversations and also on the processing times pages on UK.GOV that some peoples applications take quicker than others. I was just wondering if an applicant had no complications if it would go quicker or if it is still "the luck of the draw?" My wife for example married me (UK born and bred) in the UK, we have been married for 14 years, have two boys, both UK passport holders. She lived in the UK for just under 10 years, had ILR status, has a NI number (even still has the card), never drawn benefits, clean record, worked and paid tax for all those years, left on her own accord etc. I would like to think that all of that might count in her favour and speed things up. But I am worried it might not as it seems some people on this forum took really long to process but were never contacted to say anything is wrong, so I am assuming there was nothing wrong with thier applications?

regards


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I see in the conversations and also on the processing times pages on UK.GOV that some peoples applications take quicker than others. I was just wondering if an applicant had no complications if it would go quicker or if it is still "the luck of the draw?" My wife for example married me (UK born and bred) in the UK, we have been married for 14 years, have two boys, both UK passport holders. She lived in the UK for just under 10 years, had ILR status, has a NI number (even still has the card), never drawn benefits, clean record, worked and paid tax for all those years, left on her own accord etc. I would like to think that all of that might count in her favour and speed things up. But I am worried it might not as it seems some people on this forum took really long to process but were never contacted to say anything is wrong, so I am assuming there was nothing wrong with thier applications?
> 
> regards


My DIL had a very straight forward application and it took 24 days. However things did seem to slow after that so it's difficult to say. Staff could be on leave, they could have cut back on staff, there may be higher volumes of applicants. It's difficult to read into these things. You just have to sit back and hope for the best. How long has your application been in now?


----------



## fastivermeulen

Hi all.

I have the same problem. I went through a consultant that has 14 years of experience and even she said some of her clients got it within a month. But it varies like Joppo said. 

But be patient im sure everything will be ok. I'm also a South African and I've been waiting for 6weeks for a fiance visa.

Stay strong


----------



## CitizenX

Hertsfem said:


> My DIL had a very straight forward application and it took 24 days. However things did seem to slow after that so it's difficult to say. Staff could be on leave, they could have cut back on staff, there may be higher volumes of applicants. It's difficult to read into these things. You just have to sit back and hope for the best. How long has your application been in now?


I haven't put it in as yet. I will start looking for employment in the UK in the new year. I am just trying to get everything sorted out in my head so I know what to expect when I do. I am trying to keep the seperation time down to a minimumn so I am planning on having everything done before hand (language test, TB, form completed online etc.) and then the very last thing we do is pop proof of my UK employment into the envelope, seal it and send it off. I am hoping the employer will give me a month to get over and get started. So by the time I leave for the UK my wifes application will be a month into the process. That means that if the application takes an average of two and a half months (judging by results on this forum) to complete, we should only spend one and a half months apart. Am I being too optomistic here? 

regards


----------



## Hertsfem

Please remember that the TB test has an expiry date so you would be ill advised to take it before you have a job. Also it is difficult to obtain a job when you are outside the UK.

I think you could well be a tad optimistic as there are all sorts of hic ups along the way at times...


----------



## JS123

Hertsfem said:


> Please remember that the TB test has an expiry date so you would be ill advised to take it before you have a job. Also it is difficult to obtain a job when you are outside the UK.
> 
> I think you could well be a tad optimistic as there are all sorts of hic ups along the way at times...


Hertsfem

Do you know if it is required to produce the TB certificate when entering the UK? I got the test done recently and while it will definitely be valid at the date of application, it might have expired on the date I will enter the UK (all depends on visa processing time).

Reason I ask is that at the TB test centre they told me to carry it with me when entering the UK, however if I submit it with the visa application, will that be sufficient?

Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fastivermeulen

Hi. My consultant said as long as it didnt expire it should be fine. I asked the same thing to her.


----------



## Hertsfem

It's good to carry your documents in your hand luggage in case you get questioned on arrival. I doubt the fact the TB certificate will have expired will be an issue...


----------



## Cinderella108

Cinderella108 said:


> Default Visas processed in South Africa - timeline..
> Please list the following:
> 
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): 16 Oct 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 16 Oct 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 Oct 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sandton, Johannesburg
> Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
> 
> It has been 18 working days today and still nothing. Received feedback last week Friday that an ECO has not assessed my application as yet.


I received this mail from Pretria and not sure what it means:

Subject: Your UK visa application has been resolved. (Ref: ####)

Please track your application as follows: 1 From www.tpcontact.co.uk; 2 Select location; 3 Register an account; 4 Under 'account' select 'track my passport'. In Sudan and Mauritius wait to be contacted - in Madagascar you will get a Fedex tracking no.


----------



## confusedSA

Application resolved means that your application has been processed and you can collect your passport soon! Good news! All the best of luck Cinderella108!


----------



## Hertsfem

Cinderella108 said:


> I received this mail from Pretria and not sure what it means:
> 
> Subject: Your UK visa application has been resolved. (Ref: ####)
> 
> Please track your application as follows: 1 From www.tpcontact.co.uk; 2 Select location; 3 Register an account; 4 Under 'account' select 'track my passport'. In Sudan and Mauritius wait to be contacted - in Madagascar you will get a Fedex tracking no.


It means that your application has been processed and that it could well be ready for collection from Teleperformance within a day or two. I seem to remember on my DIL's email they said if you are in SA you can pick it up after 10am the next day. If in Zim and other places then wait to be contacted etc..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cinderella108

And the Teleperformance status has changed...I'm so surprised! Will pick up passports tomorrow to check for visas.


----------



## fastivermeulen

Hi Cinderella

I have submitted my application on the same date as you. Very happy for you

Fiance timeline

Applications submitted: 17 Oct
Biometrics: 17 Oct
Location of handing in : Cape Town
Received by UKVI : 21 Oct
And still waiting.

Hopefully I will also hear in this week. Please hold thumbs!!

Its been 6months since I saw my fiance.


----------



## Hertsfem

Good luck to all of you. It would be a nice xmas prezzie :tree:


----------



## confusedSA

Good luck Fastivermeulen, I am 3 weeks behind you guys.


----------



## fastivermeulen

Thank you ConfusedSA hopefully next time we have contact we are both in the UK!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Cinderella108

I'm holding thumbs for all of us! Just imagine how nice it would be if we can be reunited with our loved ones.


----------



## fastivermeulen

Cinderella108 are you fetchingvyour passport tomorrow? Please let us know what the end result is!


----------



## Cinderella108

Yes, will keep you all posted...all my fingers so crossed!!:grin:


----------



## Cinderella108

fastivermeulen said:


> Hi Cinderella
> 
> I have submitted my application on the same date as you. Very happy for you
> 
> Fiance timeline
> 
> Applications submitted: 17 Oct
> Biometrics: 17 Oct
> Location of handing in : Cape Town
> Received by UKVI : 21 Oct
> And still waiting.
> 
> Hopefully I will also hear in this week. Please hold thumbs!!
> 
> Its been 6months since I saw my fiance.


It looks like yours should be done a couple of days later. Good luck to you.


----------



## Cinderella108

My shiny visa in my passport!! Now to wrap up things in SA and will be traveling to the UK end of Dec. I'm so happy I'll be joining my husband soon. What an awesome feeling. Best of luck to all still waiting. :wink:


----------



## fastivermeulen

Ahhhh cinderella108 sooooo happy for you!! Have an awesome Christmas or New years eith you whole family together!!


----------



## confusedSA

Congrats Cinderella108! That is great news! Have a great trip to the UK.


----------



## Hertsfem

Great news Cinderella, all the best for the future lane:


----------



## Cinderella108

Thank you all for your responses to all the questions posted, it really kept me sane through this process.


----------



## fastivermeulen

Hi all I just got my email that says my application has been resolved. I am very nervous so please hold thumbs I got it!


----------



## Hertsfem

Great news! they seem to be spitting them out now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cinderella108

Oh goodness that is good news! Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## confusedSA

fastivermeulen said:


> Hi all I just got my email that says my application has been resolved. I am very nervous so please hold thumbs I got it!


That is great news! Holding thumbs for you! I also applied in Cape Town, so hopefully not too long now


----------



## fastivermeulen

confusedSA said:


> That is great news! Holding thumbs for you! I also applied in Cape Town, so hopefully not too long now


Hehe confusedSA the capetownians have to stick together!

I will let you know what is the reault tomorrow!


----------



## fastivermeulen

I got my VISA!!!!!!!! Thanx to this awesome forum. It really helped me gwt through the last big jump!! 

I'm flying up on Wednesday! My fiance almost crashed his car when I told him.. lol goodluck to everyone that's going through this!


----------



## Hertsfem

fastivermeulen said:


> I got my VISA!!!!!!!! Thanx to this awesome forum. It really helped me gwt through the last big jump!!
> 
> I'm flying up on Wednesday! My fiance almost crashed his car when I told him.. lol goodluck to everyone that's going through this!


Brilliant news! well done and all the best for the future lane:


----------



## confusedSA

Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Cinderella108

That's awesome news!


----------



## A.Sharpe

Hi all

Wow , just reading through the posts and replies is just sooo emotional and stressful , however I must add I am scared , I have only just applied for my visa , last time I saw my husband was when our son was born , the little fella is 4 months now, my IELTS results delayed me somehow it was released a month after it was due to be released , nevertheless I have submitted my visa on the 29/12/14.

it is really challenging , one of the hardest things ever, 
My application may take longer though , I have 2 children from a previous relationship , I have also been in a lengthy court battle and eventually after thousands of rands I won the custody to take them over. my husband was married previously his divorce was made absolute and we married in England so we had to wait for that . however from what we have been told I think as long as we have the relevant documents should be straight forward. we meet all the requirements over and above actually. 
we also have a 4 month old baby boy, we applied for his British passport and we received it a while back now. 

its just a waiting game I guess though extremely stressful and emotionally draining. 

I am really happy for those who received there visa , some of the posts brought tears of joy to my eyes . I know how you must feel , I felt that way when I was granted my tourist visa.

Good luck to you guys in future


----------



## zero7

Hi all, 

Happy New Year, i applied for a visa in July 2014 and it was declined . we have appealed and we are hoping for the ECO to change their mind (they made several mistakes in the refusal letter). I had a few questions I wanted to ask, when I applied I used my passport with my maiden name as we did not want to delay the process but since I have my passport back can I get a new passport with using my married name or is it better to wait until the whole process is complete? 

Congratulations to all those who got their visa, all the best for the future. x


----------



## A.Sharpe

Hi 
Happy New year to you too, it's quite depressing when one doesn't get their visa, was there a specific reason for them not granting it? 

I also applied using my maiden surname, according to UKIV guidelines and supporting documents , they say you are allowed to use your maiden surname , you just need to make a note of it in your visa application. 

I have been really stressing over the visa , you never know til you have it in your hands. 
I've read of ppl who have everything they asked and yet they were still declined. And after doing it again using sane documents they were granted their visa's, Its just a lengthy horrible wait. 

Good luck to you


----------



## zero7

It can be a very tiring process to be honest. Hopefully you will get a quick response with your visa in your passport


----------



## A.Sharpe

Yeah thanks though to be honest ,I think it may take time, my situation is slightly complicated , however I did supply all relevant documents , and i have followed the legal proceedings. 

I guess it's just a waiting game now, 
Good luck to you as well


----------



## confusedSA

I just got my email! DO NOT REPLY - Your UK visa application has been resolved. (Ref: xxxxxxx)


So excited, been just shy of 8 weeks, 35 working days


----------



## Hertsfem

confusedSA said:


> I just got my email! DO NOT REPLY - Your UK visa application has been resolved. (Ref: xxxxxxx)
> 
> 
> So excited, been just shy of 8 weeks, 35 working days


That's excellent news. Good luck to all of you that are still waiting lane:


----------



## confusedSA

Thank you for the good wishes, Hertsfem. I will let you know when I get my passport. I do have a question, in the email it doesn't say when I can pick it up though. It simply says ' Please track your application as follows: 1 From www.tpcontact.co.uk; 2 Select location; 3 Register an account; 4 Under 'account' select 'track my passport'. In Sudan and Mauritius wait to be contacted - in Madagascar you will get a Fedex tracking no.




***********************************************************************************
Visit http://www.gov.uk/fco for British foreign policy news and travel advice and FCO Bloggers - Global conversation to read our blogs.

This email (with any attachments) is intended for the attention of the addressee(s) only. If you are not the intended recipient, please inform the sender straight away before deleting the message without copying, distributing or disclosing its contents to any other person or organisation. Unauthorised use, disclosure, storage or copying is not permitted.
Any views or opinions expressed in this e-mail do not necessarily reflect the FCO's policy.
The FCO keeps and uses information in line with the Data Protection Act 1998. Personal information may be released to other UK government departments and public authorities.
All messages sent and received by members of the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and its missions overseas may be automatically logged, monitored and/or recorded in accordance with the Telecommunications (Lawful Business Practice) (Interception of Communications) Regulations 2000.'

Teleperformance hasn't updated past 'received by the UKVI' yet. Could it be the standard, next day at 10 AM ready for pick up?


----------



## Cinderella108

Good news ConfusedSA. I hope you'll find your visa inside when you collect. I received the same email and went to the application centre the next day and it was waiting for me.


----------



## confusedSA

Thanks for the reassurance Cinderella108! I hope it is good news, I have a feeling it is! Will let you know.

This process has been so draining and long. The worst wait ever, but thankfully the wait is now over.

Good luck to everyone who is yet to apply or still waiting.


----------



## Hertsfem

Yes it seems if you are in SA then you can pick it up after 10am (I think it was) the next day. Other countries they ask you to wait until contacted..


----------



## A.Sharpe

Congrats 

holding thumbs for you


----------



## confusedSA

I got my visa!!!! Over the moon, still can't believe it. Leaving next Wednesday! 

Many thanks to everyone who answered my questions or wrote something encouraging during the long process!! Special thanks to Shell, Nyclon, Joppa, Hertsfem, Whatshouldwedo, grasshopper33, cinderella108 and everyone else you helped with answers along the way! 

Best of luck to all those still waiting or about to go through the process. I will start a new thread with list of my documents for Category F- self employment soon!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Congratulations!


----------



## beissan

*congratulation*


----------



## confusedSA

Here is thread to my documents for future reference. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...f-self-employed-list-documents-submitted.html


----------



## Hertsfem

Excellent news - all the best lane:


----------



## Cinderella108

Congratulations ConfusedSA. All the best to you...and yippeeeeee!


----------



## A.Sharpe

Hi everyone,

Well I thought I would just post my timeline as well. I applied for a spousal visa and 
Dependent visa's .
It was a rather complicated matter as some would say however I tackled each and every question and doubt that the ECO may have long before applying for the visa's. 

My husband was previously married he also has children , I myself have 2 children from a previous relationship. We entered a very long court battle over taking my children to the UK as their father would not let them leave , even though they live with me. 
Eventually we won the case.
There was a lot of issues in our paths and we cleared them all one at a time , took us a long time and a lot of money not to mention the stress involved, through it all we succeed. We also had our first baby together last August, was extremely heart breaking my husband has only ever spent 3 weeks with our son. 

anyways I did not use an agent as it was pretty straight forward , even though slightly complicated I had all the answers ready.

*Here's my time line*

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa and 2 Dependent visa's
Date of handing over applications: 29 December 2014
Date biometrics taken: 29 December 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 January 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 6-12weeks
Date your visa was received: 27 January 2015

I was extremely surprised , I have not received any email from teleperformance or the visa offices regarding the application until the 27 January 2015. When they sent me an email saying the application was resolved.

Last Thursday I sent them an email regarding the application and I got a reply saying that it had not been looked at by the ECO. Friday my husband also messaged them and he got an email telling of the waiting period , so I was extremely shocked on Tuesday morning when I received the email. Was very nervous as I walked into Teleperformance Durban offices just a few hours ago , I literally stepped out there doors and whilst in the corridor I opened my package and was extremely excited . I was lucky my dad and son and cousin came with me to offer support and we were all very very pleased. 

I really cant wait will be flying out in a few weeks, just need to wrap up a few things here in SA and a few things in my house, Although we used the Family home as accommodation my husband just purchased us a lovely home a few weeks ago , a little surprise for me .

I would like to thank the ppl who have posted on this forum as it was very informative and kept me very calm , sometimes not so .

Good luck to all those waiting , I hope you have a quick reply like I did, the wait is just horrible.


----------



## zero7

Congratulations A.Sharpe. All the best for the future.


----------



## A.Sharpe

thanks and to u too


----------



## Edge9

Visa applied for: fiancé
Biometrics submitted: 9th January 
Application received: 12th January
Visa issued: 28th January
Passport received 30th January 

We are both staggered that is only took 13 days to process and obviously over the moon that we have the visa!

I want to thank everyone who helped us collect the evidence. We would not have been successful without the generous giving of your time and wisdom. In particular thank you to Joppa and nylon who are absolute legends!

Am I safe in assuming that my fiancé does not need a return ticket when entering the UK on a fiancé visa (marrying and settling in the UK)?


----------



## Hertsfem

Congratulations, it seems the processing times are improving!

No your fiance does not need a return ticket..

All the best for the future


----------



## Edge9

Thank you!

May well be back soon for FLR advice


----------



## JS123

I applied for my spousal visa today from Cape Town, will update this as it gets processed: 

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 2 February 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ...
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ...

The process went so quick at the application centre and I was very happy to have it all submitted. A huge shock waited for me when I arrived back at the office to see I still have Appendix 2 with me!! Luckily I work across the road from the centre so I ran back and they let me in and still accepted this very important document (much to security's annoyance).

Now the waiting has started...


----------



## Hertsfem

Phew! that was lucky hey?

Hope you don't have to wait too long :fingerscrossed:


----------



## philemon_bodiba

JS123 said:


> I applied for my spousal visa today from Cape Town, will update this as it gets processed:
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 2 February 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ...
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: ...
> 
> The process went so quick at the application centre and I was very happy to have it all submitted. A huge shock waited for me when I arrived back at the office to see I still have Appendix 2 with me!! Luckily I work across the road from the centre so I ran back and they let me in and still accepted this very important document (much to security's annoyance).
> 
> Now the waiting has started...


You'll get a decision in no more than four weeks..


----------



## Hertsfem

philemon_bodiba said:


> You'll get a decision in no more than four weeks..


Although we would like to think so remember every application if unique and if they need any further information or if background checks for that particular person take a while then it will make a difference..


----------



## JS123

Thank you. For my own sanity i am preparing myself for 12 weeks. If shorter, that will be a bonus


----------



## Hertsfem

Good plan


----------



## confusedSA

Hi guys and girls

It makes me so happy to read all the positive stories on this thread lately! Congrats to everyone who recently got their visas! It is rather cold here, so make sure you take vitamins every day and keep warm. I would like to share a few useful tips to help newbies settle in with my TO- DO list;

On the day that you get your visa, please ask your partner to phone the council to add your name to the council tax bill and give a date from which you want to be added ( you need this precious first bill as proof of address)

On the day you arrive in the UK ( I know you will be sooo tired, but trust me) go register at your partners doctor for NHS- remember to take your passport, TB certificate, lease that says you are permitted to stay there and letter from landlord confirming this) they will make copies of everything and then register you. 
Then make an appointment for a new patient, remember to take any meds you are taking with so that it could be added to the system for your prescriptions etc. You should get your letter with your NHS number on within 2 weeks of registering.
Next stop, make appointment to register with dentist ( take your passport, NHS registration letter, document with proof of address and TB certificate( just in case)) 
Call Jobcentre Plus to register for National Insurance number, you will need it to work or study. They will ask you questions like what visa you are on, your name and address and then post you the application form. Make copies of your passport, current and past visas while you wait for this to arrive in post. My form took about a week to come through, I completed it and posted it the same day and am waiting for my National Insurance number to come through ( been waiting for more than a week since posting form away) You might be called to go for an interview at your nearest Jobcentre Plus.
Join your local library ( even if you don't intend to use it, it will help build your presence in the community), plus libraries can print your council tax bills so you dont have to wait for it to come in the post( well ours do). 
Enquire about the status of your council tax registration regularly and then also pop into the library to see if they can print it out for you if it is on the system. 
Then take the printed council tax bill and your passport to the bank of your choice and ask to make an appointment for opening an account, some might only have appointments in a few days time. Don't be disappointed if they say that you only qualify for the most basic bank account they have. This is because you are new in the country and need to build up a credit report once you start working and have accounts in your name, so it takes time.

I heard that a way of building up credit is once you have a job to then go to Argos, apply to buy something that costs maybe 5 pounds on a payment plan, even if that means that you pay only 20p a month or something, it will help. 

If anyone has any other useful tips, be sure to add them. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hertsfem

Nice post 

I would just like to add that when my DIL registered at the doctor she did not need proof of address or TB certificate.

As a member of a commonwealth state you can register on the voters roll which will also help your credit rating and some will accept as proof of address. You can do this online.

https://www.gov.uk/register-to-vote

If you get a television license in your name then it will suffice for proof of address to open a bank account with some banks.

My DIL will have been in UK 6 months towards the end of next month so shall be swapping her driving license. I'll let you know how that goes..


----------



## confusedSA

Thanks for the information, Hertfem! Would never have known this. I will be sure to register!


----------



## Hertsfem

Your welcome


----------



## JS123

Update...

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 2 February 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ...

Thanks for the useful info confusedSA and Hertsfem - guess there are still one or two Commonwealth benefits


----------



## andrie

Good Luck JS123. When you were submitting your application, what's the range of choosing the biometrics date. Can you book it a week after or you have limited days?


----------



## JS123

andrie said:


> Good Luck JS123. When you were submitting your application, what's the range of choosing the biometrics date. Can you book it a week after or you have limited days?


When I booked it showed the whole of February as available dates, but I'm not sure how far in advance you can book. I applied online Thursday and got my appointment Monday morning. It does allow you to change the appointment date though.


----------



## hjbotha

Thanks for this thread, it's pretty comforting. 

I just submitted biometrics today for a Tier 2 visa and they said it takes 15 working days on average. I'd like to travel as soon as possible so I'm hoping that was mostly them trying to sell the priority service! According to the home office site, 95% of applications from Durban were done after 5 days in December, so hopefully they're not too busy for the next 2 weeks either. And I suppose it'll take 2-4 more days to get the passport back after processing, so I'll try to settle in and be patient.

I'll also try not to panic if Teleperformance's passport tracking page never updates, though it'll be hard to resist emailing UKBA every 15 minutes to ask if they got my application yet.

I'll post my time line as soon as I get back my passport. :fingerscrossed:

Do UKBA email you when they receive the application or do people go by the TP tracking page? Has the tracking improved? I submitted biometrics at 10am and it still hasn't progressed to "Application Submitted". 7pm now.


----------



## JS123

hjbotha said:


> Thanks for this thread, it's pretty comforting.
> 
> I just submitted biometrics today for a Tier 2 visa and they said it takes 15 working days on average. I'd like to travel as soon as possible so I'm hoping that was mostly them trying to sell the priority service! According to the home office site, 95% of applications from Durban were done after 5 days in December, so hopefully they're not too busy for the next 2 weeks either. And I suppose it'll take 2-4 more days to get the passport back after processing, so I'll try to settle in and be patient.
> 
> I'll also try not to panic if Teleperformance's passport tracking page never updates, though it'll be hard to resist emailing UKBA every 15 minutes to ask if they got my application yet.
> 
> I'll post my time line as soon as I get back my passport. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Do UKBA email you when they receive the application or do people go by the TP tracking page? Has the tracking improved? I submitted biometrics at 10am and it still hasn't progressed to "Application Submitted". 7pm now.


I applied Monday morning 8.30, at 15.30 I received an email saying the application was transferred to UKVI and the following morning at 7.00 I received an email saying the application was received by UKVI. So if those emails were accurate, I think the tracking is pretty ok. I'm not expecting any other emails or updates until after a decision is made by UKIV, so just being patient :fingerscrossed: 

Good luck


----------



## JS123

So. After only one week after attending the biometrics appointment, I received an email this morning saying my visa application has been resolved. This was very quick and I assume it has been declined for some odd reason. 

Does anyone know how long before I can pick up my passport and documents in Cape Town?


----------



## Hertsfem

JS123 said:


> So. After only one week after attending the biometrics appointment, I received an email this morning saying my visa application has been resolved. This was very quick and I assume it has been declined for some odd reason.
> 
> Does anyone know how long before I can pick up my passport and documents in Cape Town?



Why would you assume it's been declined? some visas do get processed quickly and it seems the times have improved of late.

It's an automated email which everyone gets

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hjbotha

JS123 said:


> So. After only one week after attending the biometrics appointment, I received an email this morning saying my visa application has been resolved. This was very quick and I assume it has been declined for some odd reason.
> 
> Does anyone know how long before I can pick up my passport and documents in Cape Town?


Doesn't the email usually say when you can go and pick it up? I've seen 10am the next day in a few places.

Good luck!


----------



## zero7

JS123 said:


> So. After only one week after attending the biometrics appointment, I received an email this morning saying my visa application has been resolved. This was very quick and I assume it has been declined for some odd reason.
> 
> Does anyone know how long before I can pick up my passport and documents in Cape Town?


A quick response doesn't necessarily mean a decline like Hertsfem said, maybe they do not have a lot of application to deal with. 

Hoping for the best for you


----------



## JS123

I will run across the road tomorrow 10am exactly! Also hoping for th best  thanks everyone


----------



## Hertsfem

Keep us posted


----------



## JS123

I got it! One week after I applied, my visa was waiting for me  So here is the final timeline:

Country applying from: South Africa (Cape Town)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 2 February 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 10 February 2015

I am shocked that it only took one week! Just a pity I put intended date of arrival as 3 April, that is the date the visa is valid from (although I don't think I would have been able to leave earlier anyway).

Thank you to everyone that posted a question or an answer on this forum. For months I have been reading every post and reply and I am 100% convinced that without this forum, I would not have been successful.

Good luck to all those applying


----------



## hjbotha

Congratulations! Good luck with your preparations.


----------



## Hertsfem

Excellent news indeed. Super speedy visa 

All the best with your move to UK, now for the bank account, NIE, doctors registration etc etc.......

GOOD LUCK lane:


----------



## Joppa

Jan/Feb is a quiet time for visas, and it gets busier towards Easter.
Congrats.


----------



## JS123

Just one other thing, and Joppa has said this many many times. Don't include too many overwhelming documents. When I went through the returned docs last night, I could clearly see what they looked at and what they did not. They really just looked at the necessary, probably they don't have the time or interest to look at other things not vital to the application.

By the way, I received both originals and copies back.


----------



## Joppa

And it will speed up your visa processing if you make a streamlined application, only including documents that are actually required rather than padding out with unnecessary stuff.


----------



## sanctimon

Hello everyone,

This is our experience. My wife and youngest stepson have applied for settlement visa and my older stepson for a long-term visitor visa (2-year).

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 6 February 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13 February 2015 (in Sandton)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ...
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ...

So, let's see what happens.

I am self-employed (have my own Ltd in the UK) and have used last year's personal and business tax return as proof of financial requirement. I have also submitted 6 months' worth of personal and business statements (printed off my online banking, as it has been two weeks since I ordered originals from Santander, but have received nothing yet). I do hope this does not cause a problem, but let's see.


----------



## Hertsfem

I do hope you had the bank statements stamped and certified by your bank?


----------



## sanctimon

Hello,

No, I had them printed in South Africa (I am currently there working from home for a while) and to the best of my knowledge, there is no Santander in South Africa. 

As soon as they arrive to my UK address, I will get them couriered to SA and, if they ask for them, we will submit them as additional evidence.


----------



## hjbotha

Country applying from: Durban, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
Date application submitted (online): 30 Jan 2015
Date biometrics taken: 4 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown. It was there by 6 Feb 2015.
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 15 working days (average)
"Application resolved" email: 13 Feb 2015 (Friday)
Date passport received (courier to Ladysmith): 17 Feb 2015
Visa valid from: 12 Feb 2015

At no point did Teleperformance proactively email me updates, and the tracking page didn't update between the 30th of January and the 16th of February (at which point everything turned green), but they were fairly responsive to emails. I posed questions directly to the person who responded to my first query rather than going through the submission form every time.

Thanks for everything and good luck all!


----------



## Hertsfem

Hi, I thought I would pop in and let you all know that my DIL has been in the UK for 6 months last month and sent off the docs to exchange her driving license. Her UK license came back within two weeks. She copied her passport and driving license and a copy of the application to keep on her in case she was stopped by the police (which she was'nt)  :car:


----------



## Cinderella108

Does this mean I can exchange my driving license after 6 months and not 1 year?


----------



## Hertsfem

Cinderella108 said:


> Does this mean I can exchange my driving license after 6 months and not 1 year?



Yes, there are a handful of countries which can and you don't have to do a test..

https://www.gov.uk/exchange-foreign-driving-licence


----------



## preetytwins

HI 
i have received the same email on monday 23rd march 'YOUR UK VISA APPLICATION HAVE BEEN RESOLVED '. 
please anyone can help me with that who have receive the same email or know what does mean visa granted or refused. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Hertsfem

preetytwins said:


> HI
> i have received the same email on monday 23rd march 'YOUR UK VISA APPLICATION HAVE BEEN RESOLVED '.
> please anyone can help me with that who have receive the same email or know what does mean visa granted or refused.
> 
> thanks in advance


It means just that! You will have to wait until you get it back for the outcome..

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JS123

It has been just over a week since I arrived in the UK from South Africa and thought to share a few things.

I had no issues at the border. The queue wasn't too long and the only question the immigration officer asked me was about the initials of my partner, easy, and within one or two minutes my passport was stamped.

In general, people are much friendlier and nicer than in Cape Town. 

Bank account: Lloyds offers a very basic bank account for South Africans (and a few other countries) which does not require proof of address. If you book an appointment you can have a basic UK bank account within 30 minutes. This is sufficient for me until I have a proof of address (I am on the council tax account, just waiting for it to be sent...).

When shopping around, I found that many things are cheaper here than in South Africa (perhaps not food, but things like toiletries and household items; my breakfast cereal, for example, is 50% cheaper here than in SA). There are also a few pubs around with very reasonably priced meals and great food, usually including a pint  But the meats are really expensive.

As expected, transport to and from London is expensive. However, if you plan well and travel in the off peak times, it makes a huge difference.

And finally, for me it is really really cold here  apparently it is not too bad at the moment, but feels like winter to me  no complaints though, I am happy to be here with my loved ones!


----------



## Hertsfem

Excellent news! Glad you are settling in and thanks for posting


----------



## CitizenX

*Timeline for April/May 2015*

My time line so far:

Country applying from: South Africa (Cape Town)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 05 May 2015
Date biometrics taken: 07 May 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 08 May 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Wasn't given? UKVI website says 100% in 30 days (working days)
Date your visa was received: ... still waiting...

Sent an email via the form on this link on 23rd of May 2015 just to prompt them a bit....

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

Recieved the following email saying that an ECO has not touched it as yet on the 25th of May (which interestingly is a bank holiday in the UK). Which makes me wonder, did this day count, i.e. is this being processed in South Africa and I can tick off one more day, or is this an automated emial from the UK? I see there is a name on the bottom. 

It's only been 11 working days so far since we put it in but I have been away from my wife and kids for over a month now. I wish they would hurry up already! 

Dear X,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GW-XXX and date of birth
XX/XX/XXX) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Each application is assessed individually
and processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient
whilst processing is completed. Your visa application centre or the entry
clearance officer (ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or,
if necessary, during the consideration of your application.

Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link:
https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/a
bout-our-services. Please note that the actual processing times may vary
depending on a range of factors.

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,

Bernadette

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements.

UKVI - Emails

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## Hertsfem

Hopefully not much longer now! My son was away from his wife and toddler for over a year


----------



## CitizenX

Hertsfem said:


> Hopefully not much longer now! My son was away from his wife and toddler for over a year


Thanks Hertsfem! I have seen lots of people on this forum all in the same boat. It seemed particulalry bad toward the last half of last year. I don't think it's right but what can you do. Maybe this week will be a good week!


----------



## Hertsfem

Let us know when you hear from them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## CitizenX

18 working days down and still nothing. Got another email response saying the same thing, "your application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)"

So after a little over three weeks they haven't even opened the envelope yet.


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> 18 working days down and still nothing. Got another email response saying the same thing, "your application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)"
> 
> So after a little over three weeks they haven't even opened the envelope yet.


I know it's frustrating but try not to read anything into it. They could have staff on leave or simply snowed under. There is no way of knowing..


----------



## CitizenX

24 working days now and my last email over the weekend still indicates that no ECO has been assigned. The processing times (Cape Town) for May have just been released and it looks like the times have doubled! Only 26% done in 30 days now as opposed to 43% and 95% for the months previous. They are saying 100% in 60 days now. Not what I was hoping for. Is there anyone else out there waiting from SA? This thread seems quiet lately.


----------



## CitizenX

I wanted to ask UKVI about the ability to change jobs during a settlement visa application as this job is killing me. Tried the [email protected] one but it seems it is no longer in operation....

Thank you for your e-mail. Please note that this inbox is no longer in operation. This inbox is no longer monitored and your e-mail has not been sent elsewhere for consideration. If you require a reply or action to be taken, you must follow one of the guidelines below.


----------



## Joppa

Generally speaking, you should not change jobs while you wait for your visa to be processed if your job is critical in meeting the financial requirement. But if it's your job in SA and has no impact on financial requirement, then it should be ok to change.


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks Joppa. When you say "generally" where can I find this in immigration law or who can I approach to get a concrete answer on this issue. The job I am in (in the UK and on which I depend as part of my application) was misrepresented during interviews and is a high pressure stressful job earning a number of times over the financial salary requirement. All my of my jobs both past and present as detailed on my application show that I am more than capable of supporting my wife. There is nothing stopping me terminating my employment as soon as she receives her visa and nothing to stop my employer terminating my employment at any time during the 33 months that her visa is valid for so it makes no sense that after we have submitted the application that I cannot change. This is pure speculation and I need to confirm this from UKVI themselves. What do you in your opinion think is the best way to do this? is it worth paying the money to call them or is there any other channel you might be aware of?


----------



## Hertsfem

If you change jobs now and they do background checks on the information regarding your job it will be found to be incorrect and could complicate things (that is how I see it anyhow)

I did at once stage ask a question on Twitter and they were very helpful by giving me a couple of contact numbers and email addresses at the time so you could try that..


----------



## Joppa

UKVI won't give legal advice and you should take what they say on the phone with a pinch of salt. If you want advice, pay an immigration professional, though I suspect they won't know any more than any of us, based on past experience etc.
You must stay in your job until your partner gets their visa. If you leave, it will mess up your evidential requirement for financial threshold and a rejection becomes a possibility. Under both Cat A and B, you must be in employment at the time of application (if you are in UK) and until the application is processed, as it's regarded as material change occurring after submission. I know at least a few people who had their application rejected when their UK partner changed or left jobs while waiting for their application to be processed, in one case while they were serving their notice period after giving their notification to quit before clearing their desk. Perhaps they were unlucky in that ECO actually contacted their employer for verifications, which isn't always done, but you don't want to take chances.


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks. I tried the 'formal' email on the UKVI web site and got a non sencicle automated response. Based on our presumptions this means that if you do not survive the probation period your visa application will not be successful either!


----------



## Joppa

Probation period is fine, provided you are still in job when they process the application. But getting dismissed before the visa is issued can affect you adversely (if they find out).


----------



## Hertsfem

Try and get a contact number or email from these people on Twitter..


https://twitter.com/UKinSouthAfrica


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks I'll try that. This whole thing makes absolutely no sense at all. Being separated from family is one thing but being forced into unsuitable employment against your will (you can't resign and you can't afford to be let go) is a breach of your rights I'm sure! The stress of which might force one to draw on the NHS, which I think was what they were trying to avoid in the first place! Not a very well thought out law in my opinion.


----------



## Joppa

But the financial requirement rule can't allow for a situation where the sponsor (usually) leaves their job while an application is in the pipeline. Because that will break the condition of being in a job for 6 months (Cat A) or for any period but less than 6 months (Cat B). You can argue that financial rule itself is an aberration and doesn't reflect employment reality, but a line has to be drawn somewhere if income is to be a condition for qualifying for a visa. And the government wanted a simple rule that is easy to understand, for which they don't need to allow any leeway or discretion.


----------



## TziuH

Submitted on the 24th of April from Kenya, KE applications are processed in Pretoria, SA. I noticed the severe decrease in productivity for Kenyan applications over the May period as well.

On Monday got an email from the enquiry service that said "Please be advised that YOUR application is currently being processed and should be resolved week commencing 08/06/2015." Its Thursday and no word yet. Husband called the help line this morning and they told him it was in the "final stages", whatever that means. Either printing out the visa or typing up a long rejection letter(no jinx)

Fingers crossed its a positive outcome as there were some issues with the application.


----------



## CitizenX

Holding thumbs for you TziuH! :+1:


----------



## TziuH

Country: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): April 2, 2015
Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2015
Date documentation was received: April 24, 2015
Email confirmation from Pretoria: April 24, 2015
Decision has been made email: June 14, 2015 (Sunday Morning)
Passport & Documents Collected: June 16, 2015
_7 weeks total.
_
Visa Granted. Flight booked for this Thursday night! lane:


----------



## Hertsfem

TziuH said:


> Country: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): April 2, 2015
> Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2015
> Date documentation was received: April 24, 2015
> Email confirmation from Pretoria: April 24, 2015
> Decision has been made email: June 14, 2015 (Sunday Morning)
> Passport & Documents Collected: June 16, 2015
> _7 weeks total.
> _
> Visa Granted. Flight booked for this Thursday night! lane:


Congrats, that's great news, have a safe flight and a good rest of your life lane:


----------



## CitizenX

Brilliant! Pack summer clothes, it's been really nice over here lately!


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> Brilliant! Pack summer clothes, it's been really nice over here lately!


When did you get there CitizenX I don't recall you telling us your got the visa??


----------



## CitizenX

Hi TziuH, did they just send you the email informing you that your request was now being processed or was that as a result of you enquiring?


----------



## CitizenX

Hi Hertsfem, no the visa Is for my wife! She is back in SA with the kids, I have been over here for two months already after accepting a job in the UK while I was still back in SA.


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> Hi Hertsfem, no the visa Is for my wife! She is back in SA with the kids, I have been over here for two months already after accepting a job in the UK while I was still back in SA.


Ok got it, not much longer now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TziuH

CitizenX said:


> Brilliant! Pack summer clothes, it's been really nice over here lately!


Going shopping at the local market tomorrow lol will get a good load of nice summer dresses 



CitizenX said:


> Hi TziuH, did they just send you the email informing you that your request was now being processed or was that as a result of you enquiring?


They sent the decision made email, it actually went into my promotions folder in gmail, not my main email folder so I didn't see it until nearly a day after they'd sent it. 
I don't know if our nagging made a difference because the enquiry service kept giving us conflicting information. But it does help make the time pass by to ask them and wait for a reply, gave us something to at least wait for that I knew would yield a reply. We only started the weekly enquiries at about 4.5 weeks post submission though.


----------



## CitizenX

It's funny you mention that because that's exactly what I have been doing lately. As you say it gives you something to look forward to, hoping that they will at least say they are now processing it! I'm at 27 days today and if my calculations are correct the averages coming out of this forum seem to be somewhere between 35 and 40 days. By the way does anyone know if you minus UK bank holidays or ones local to country of application, or both? All the best with your travels and good luck!


----------



## Heidz

My word but the wait for our visa's is killing me!!

We applied for Ancestral with 4 dependents on 5 of June....I know its only been 8 working days but it feels like the longest 8 LOOONNNNGGGGGGG days. (plus it doens't help that there was a public holiday thrown in there for good measure!)

Anyone else waiting?


----------



## NATALIESUN

Poxi said:


> Dear Hertsfem
> 
> Just received an email to say our application has been resolved. We can collect our documents tomorrow at 10am. Nothing about it being approved. So excited but not sure if I should be??




Poxi, Did you get your visa? How long did it take? Can we see a preview of your email, if possible, please?


----------



## NATALIESUN

Sorry, i am new at this...

Thought i will also post my visa timeline:

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/wife PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online): 12 June 2015
Date biometrics taken: 25 June 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 June 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sandton, Johannesburg
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

Will keep you posted...


----------



## Hertsfem

Good luck Natalie, are they doing priority from SA now? Your visa should be processed in Pretoria..


----------



## NATALIESUN

Yes, in Pretoria. Sorry, i meant my visa application centre was in Sandton. 

I paid £360 extra for the priority service for settlement visa's. I hope it will take less than the initial 30 + days... 

I have seen there has been visa's finalised in a week so i am quite curious to see how long the priority service will take. 

Hope it is okay if i ask you a question though? 
We are relying on the Cash savings of £62 500... What happens if you drop under this after your application date? Would it affect the decision? 

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## CitizenX

Hi NATALIESUN,

I'm interested to know how you managed to buy a priority service as it's never been available from SA? The website specifically states that, or did. Has it changed? Mine is on 35 working days so far today. Am about to pay for a flight out to visit as I've been away from my family for over two months and the priority visa is cheaper than a flight! Although I'm really hoping I'm at the tail end of it now!


----------



## Hertsfem

NATALIESUN said:


> Yes, in Pretoria. Sorry, i meant my visa application centre was in Sandton.
> 
> I paid £360 extra for the priority service for settlement visa's. I hope it will take less than the initial 30 + days...
> 
> I have seen there has been visa's finalised in a week so i am quite curious to see how long the priority service will take.
> 
> Hope it is okay if i ask you a question though?
> We are relying on the Cash savings of £62 500... What happens if you drop under this after your application date? Would it affect the decision?
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.


As far as I know the priority is only for holiday visas??

If I was you I would keep the money in tact in case they ask for more documents (not likely but you never know) to be sure to be sure etc..


----------



## CitizenX

Weird, I've just checked on the teleperformance website and even though it says that priority visa - settlement is not available in South Africa (which has always been the case), there is a check box (which I am sure is new, because I haven't seen it before and I would have definitely queried it if I had!), for priority settlement visas. It's definitely settlement as there is a standard priority option too at £120 whereas the settlement one is £360. Very strange, either they have changed this and not let anyone know or the web site is messed up.


----------



## CitizenX

OMG, I have just found a web site that seems to confirm that priority is now available across Africa! 

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...service-for-settlement-applications-in-africa

They say it's been in operation from the 6th of April! This certainly wasn't on the website when I applied in May! Don't know whether to be excited about it or strangle someone!


----------



## Hertsfem

Wow, how sneaky of them eh?

Don't worry about it Citizen as your visa must be ever so close now. Have they not asked you for any further documents or anything?


----------



## NATALIESUN

I paid for the service online and when i gave my paperwork in at the Application centre i also gave them the proof of payment for the priority settlement visa and it was all fine. I also spoke to the supervisor and he was not sure why it still states it is not available in SA .... I got a red folder and a Priority stamp.... Will let you know if it is actually worth it...


----------



## CitizenX

No, nothing at all. I send an email each weekend asking for an update and I can confirm the responses are automated as they always pretty much say the same thing and respond at 2am in the morning sometimes. From what I can see they haven't opened the envelope yet! Ours should be pretty straight forward, my wife lived here for 10 years previously, we were married here in the UK 15 years ago, she had ILR etc. I am lucky to more than satisfy the financial thing from a job perspective. So once they fish it out from behind the file cabinet, things should go quickly... I hope! :grinning:


----------



## CitizenX

That's just it, they don't actually say what you get for your money. I really do hope it is shorter for you. You can see by reading some of the posts on this forum just how terrible it is for the applicants and family's involved. If they could make it tangible, like well process it in x days I would pay the money six times over even though it seems very much like bribe money to me. I'm stumped now! I wish you all the best and hope it pays off for you!


----------



## NATALIESUN

I know they just put your application ahead of non-priority applications. I read a few posts about it earlier. Someone got their priority settlement visa in just 4 days but that was not in SA. It is extremely stressful. Thank you, I will let you know.


----------



## NATALIESUN

Hi everyone, I got an email today saying my UK settlement visa application has been resolved earlier today! So that did not take long at all. Paying the extra for priority is totally worth it. That was 4 working days... Hoping i can collect it tomorrow or the day after! And i hope it is good news!


----------



## Hertsfem

That's great news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr Kirk

CitizenX said:


> OMG, I have just found a web site that seems to confirm that priority is now available across Africa!
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/world...service-for-settlement-applications-in-africa
> 
> They say it's been in operation from the 6th of April! This certainly wasn't on the website when I applied in May! Don't know whether to be excited about it or strangle someone!


My wife is applying from Sudan and I can not see Sudan in the list when I go to https://uk.tlscontact.com/. Does this mean that priority service is not available for Sudan?



Kind Regards


----------



## CitizenX

So called UKVI to ask about upgrading after the fact to priority. No can do, only the Americans I was told. He offered to give an update but couldn't find the application on the syst so took loads of details including GWF number and passport number (tip, have this at hand when calling, probably cost me a fortune trying to dig it up). Will respond in 3 to 5 working days. This sounds familiar from this forum, let's see. 40 working days tomorrow!


----------



## CitizenX

Not sure about Sudan, I saw a list of countries that do it once on my web travels. Will dig it up


----------



## NATALIESUN

HI all,

I got my visa! Very happy and wondering what to do next! I need to get my furniture over and my doggies!

Here is an updated timeline :

Country applying from: SOUTH AFRICA
Type of visa applied for: UK SPOUSE/WIFE - PRIORITY (£360)
Date application submitted (online): 12 JUNE 2015
Date biometrics taken: 25 JUNE 2015
Application Transferred to UK Visas & Immigration: 25 JUNE 2015
Application Received by UK Visas & Immigration : 26 JUNE 2015
Office location processing your visa: PRETORIA
Application Assessed by UK Visas & Immigration (DECISION MADE) : 1 JULY 2015
PASSPORT COLLECTED : 6 JULY 2015

I NEVER RECEIVED A ''READY FOR COLLECTION'' EMAIL. I just took it upon myself to give them 3 working days and i went to collect it. They did ask my if i received an email and i said yes... 

Worth paying the extra for the priority !


----------



## Hertsfem

NATALIESUN said:


> HI all,
> 
> I got my visa! Very happy and wondering what to do next! I need to get my furniture over and my doggies!
> 
> Here is an updated timeline :
> 
> Country applying from: SOUTH AFRICA
> Type of visa applied for: UK SPOUSE/WIFE - PRIORITY (£360)
> Date application submitted (online): 12 JUNE 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 25 JUNE 2015
> Application Transferred to UK Visas & Immigration: 25 JUNE 2015
> Application Received by UK Visas & Immigration : 26 JUNE 2015
> Office location processing your visa: PRETORIA
> Application Assessed by UK Visas & Immigration (DECISION MADE) : 1 JULY 2015
> PASSPORT COLLECTED : 6 JULY 2015
> 
> I NEVER RECEIVED A ''READY FOR COLLECTION'' EMAIL. I just took it upon myself to give them 3 working days and i went to collect it. They did ask my if i received an email and i said yes...
> 
> Worth paying the extra for the priority !


Well done that's great news. Please bear in mind that houses in the UK are pretty small compared to SA so don't take any big furniture (but I'm sure your spouse has told you that) lane:


----------



## NATALIESUN

Hertsfem said:


> Well done that's great news. Please bear in mind that houses in the UK are pretty small compared to SA so don't take any big furniture (but I'm sure your spouse has told you that) lane:



Thank you, but i have been to the UK numerous times and we have 2 houses there already. Most of our furniture we have, had been shipped over from the UK to SA a few years ago... We have obviously bought a few extra stuff but i am sure we will manage. Thank you Hertsfem.


----------



## CitizenX

Congrats Nataliesun!! We need to spread the word to all in SA that priority is available. I think the list of people aware of it is small at the moment, hence it being processed so quickly!


----------



## Mr Kirk

I am applying from Sudan for my wife but the Visa is processed in SA. I am not sure how to apply using priority and if it is available for us.


Thanks


----------



## samgorm

Heidz said:


> My word but the wait for our visa's is killing me!!
> 
> We applied for Ancestral with 4 dependents on 5 of June....I know its only been 8 working days but it feels like the longest 8 LOOONNNNGGGGGGG days. (plus it doens't help that there was a public holiday thrown in there for good measure!)
> 
> Anyone else waiting?


ANY NEWS ON YOUR VISA?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samgorm

Heidz said:


> My word but the wait for our visa's is killing me!!
> 
> We applied for Ancestral with 4 dependents on 5 of June....I know its only been 8 working days but it feels like the longest 8 LOOONNNNGGGGGGG days. (plus it doens't help that there was a public holiday thrown in there for good measure!)
> 
> Anyone else waiting?


Hi 
We applied for Ancestry visa on 25th June (biometrics taken on this day). Got an email a few days later saying application is more complicated so will take longer to process. We paid for priority which was a waste. Still waiting and has been 14 working days.

Did you get your visa yet? 

Sam


----------



## CitizenX

Hey they finally updated the visa processing times! Still 100% in 60 days for June, so if that hasn't changed for July (seeing we are almost at the end of July already) I should expect to see some response by the end of next week! I hope! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> Hey they finally updated the visa processing times! Still 100% in 60 days for June, so if that hasn't changed for July (seeing we are almost at the end of July already) I should expect to see some response by the end of next week! I hope! :fingerscrossed:



I hope so too! good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks Hertsfem!


----------



## samgorm

CitizenX said:


> Hey they finally updated the visa processing times! Still 100% in 60 days for June, so if that hasn't changed for July (seeing we are almost at the end of July already) I should expect to see some response by the end of next week! I hope! :fingerscrossed:


Hi

I got my email to say a decision has been made. Hoping to collect today!
Applied / Biometrics on 25 June. Ancestry Visa.

Wish me luck...

Sam


----------



## CitizenX

Best of luck!


----------



## Mr Kirk

samgorm said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my email to say a decision has been made. Hoping to collect today!
> Applied / Biometrics on 25 June. Ancestry Visa.
> 
> Wish me luck...
> 
> Sam


Good luck.

Have you applied using priority?


Thanks


----------



## samgorm

Mr Kirk said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Have you applied using priority?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, applied using priority. The complication was that my wife is from Russia. I applied for ancestry. My wife has a 6 year old daughter from previous marriage. She is not adopted. We applied for her as well as she lives with us. ALL visa's granted. My ancestry, my wifes, my sons and my step daughter!!!! We are excited.

Sam


----------



## CitizenX

Finally!!!! On working day number 58, we got our email!!!!! Now just hope it's good news. Am I right in thinking you can pop down after 10am the next day to collect? Do they send another email from the VAC itself? 

Your application has now been resolved by the UKVI Decision Making Centre in Pretoria and is either being sent back to the Visa Application Centre where you applied or is being couriered directly back to you.

You should receive notification once your passport is ready for collection.

Regards,
UKVI Pretoria


----------



## Hertsfem

Oh at last! Good luck and please keep us posted. Yes my DIL just went along and was able to get it.

There seem to be a few changes..

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...f-biometric-residence-permits-in-south-africa


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks Hertsfem! Yes, I have been watching that. I think it won't affect us as we officially applied on the 8th of May. I guess I will know soon enough! I will keep the forum up to date.


----------



## CitizenX

We got the visa!!!!! :bounce:

Finally we can get on with our lives! So I sent an email on Sunday, got a reply on Monday saying an ECO had not assessed it yet and when I called on Wednesday they said it was approved the day before, being Tuesday. So unless the first email was false, my application sat on a shelve somewhere for 56 days and then was processed in one day! 

My final time line:

Visa type applied for: Spouse visa settlement
Submitted online: 6/5/2015
Interview to handover documents and have biometrics taken at Cape Town: 8/5/2015
Projected timeline given: None, never received email
Email to say a decision had been made 29/7/2015
Collected in person at Cape Town Office: 30/7/2015

Total of 58 working days (83 normal days!)

We still got the old type Entrance Clearance vignette valid Until 2018 

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum and those who run it - especially Hertsfem!!!. It keeps you sane through an insane process! Now I know that watching paint dry is actually a TEAM sport 

To all those who have not yet received their visas, I wish you all the best. It will come.


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> We got the visa!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Finally we can get on with our lives! So I sent an email on Sunday, got a reply on Monday saying an ECO had not assessed it yet and when I called on Wednesday they said it was approved the day before, being Tuesday. So unless the first email was false, my application sat on a shelve somewhere for 56 days and then was processed in one day!
> 
> My final time line:
> 
> Visa type applied for: Spouse visa settlement
> Submitted online: 6/5/2015
> Interview to handover documents and have biometrics taken at Cape Town: 8/5/2015
> Projected timeline given: None, never received email
> Email to say a decision had been made 29/7/2015
> Collected in person at Cape Town Office: 30/7/2015
> 
> Total of 58 working days (83 normal days!)
> 
> We still got the old type Entrance Clearance vignette valid Until 2018
> 
> Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum and those who run it - especially Hertsfem!!!. It keeps you sane through an insane process! Now I know that watching paint dry is actually a TEAM sport
> 
> To all those who have not yet received their visas, I wish you all the best. It will come.


Congratulations!! that is awesome news. All the best for the future lane:


----------



## Hertsfem

I hope this does not affect any of you on here..

Eyewitness News is reporting that hundreds of UK visa applications, from permanent settlement to visitors visas have been stolen in a hijacking incident.

South Africans' UK visa applications stolen in hijacking


----------



## stargal87

1. Category applying under (General / ICT / other) - General
2. Country of application - Cape Town, South Africa
3. City of Visa Application Centre - Cape Town
4. Date of application - 22 July 2015
5. Date of submission of documents (if different from 3 above) - 24 July 2015
6. Date Entry Clearance valid from - 3 August 2015
7. Duration for Entry Clearance - 3 years
8. Date passport received - 5 August 2015 - Total of 9 working days! 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## pixie1982

trying to add the Priority Visa – Settlement GBP 360 on my settlement visa but cart doesn't upodate.
NOTE: Priority Visa – Settlement, Super Priority Visa service, Prime Time Appointments, and Passport Passback are not available in South Africa

but article shows I does?

whats gping on? how do I add this? how fast is the priority? can ipay at the jhb sandton one for this as online its not allowing me to?


----------



## Joppa

I don't know about SA, but you normally pay separately for priority to TLScontact, not UKVI.


----------



## SianDeL

*Uk spousal*

Hi All,

My husband has applied for a UK spousal visa, on 30 June 2015, we contacted the UKVI to cjheck on the status of the application as we have not heard anything from the date of application. He received the below email and I am a bit concerned about the reply. Please can any let me know if we should follow this up. We applied through a visa company in South Africa.


Dear 


Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.


We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
XX/XX/XXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.


If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.





Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link: Please note that the actual
processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.


We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.




Kind regards,


----------



## andrie

You applied through a visa company? Try to contact them and find out when they submitted your documents and send you proof.


----------



## SianDeL

andrie said:


> You applied through a visa company? Try to contact them and find out when they submitted your documents and send you proof.


Thank you Andrie My husband dropped the documents off himself when he had the biometrics taken. I am stressing a bit as we have waited9 weeks already and dont want to have to wait this time again.


----------



## Emilkerr

Good day all

Interesting and very insightful thread....

Country : South Africa 
Date of Appointment and Biometrics : 21st of July 2015 
Place : Durban Teleperfomance Centre 
Received at Pretoria British High commission : 22 of July 2015 
Visa type : Proposed Civil Partner / Short Stay Settlement 

We are in week 5 and a total of 22 working days, I understand that this time of the year things get busy and processing times slow down considerably, but I do fear that with the recent high jacking that took place in Johannesburg at the end of July 2015 is creating a massive back log and then ontop of that there is the Rugby World Cup, which I'm sure, everyone that is going, would be applying for their general visas already. 
Any input on this would be great.... 
I, also like everyone else hope to be surprised with an earlier than expected outcome, its been nearly 7 long months since I seen my beloved fiance, which in the interim she had given birth to a our beautiful daughter now 3 months old already,and I am still yet to meet longingly, so I really can't stand the thought of missing out on anymore of her growth.... 
This thread has been very helpful hope I will be of help for anyone with similar timescales...


----------



## Emilkerr

I have a friend that applied for his Spousal visa in March earlier this year......... And they got their visa in Grand total of 8 working days, without priority fast track service.... Haha it is possible, but foolishly I was hoping on similar time frame....


----------



## Emilkerr

SianDeL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has applied for a UK spousal visa, on 30 June 2015, we contacted the UKVI to cjheck on the status of the application as we have not heard anything from the date of application. He received the below email and I am a bit concerned about the reply. Please can any let me know if we should follow this up. We applied through a visa company in South Africa.
> 
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XX/XX/XXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> 
> If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
> have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
> application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
> the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
> Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
> made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
> working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
> processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
> wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
> to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
> applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
> link: Please note that the actual
> processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> 
> We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,


Got the same email 

So I sent another with " a bit concerned" so I received another email requesting my every detail passport number, date and place of application etc. So I submitted all my information this morning and got a response that with my information given that my case has been escalated to the relevant department... And thanked me for my patience. 

I hope I'm not overstepping the mark here and becoming a nuisance, but got me concerned as the first and last time I enquired I received an email to say my application is waiting
to be assessed by an ECO, I can only actually assume that it went from a pending state to the next stage


----------



## shazzalou

My husband has made application for settlement visa from mauritius but it was sent to pretoria and we have been waiting for 8 weeks and heard nothing


----------



## Emilkerr

It seems like a while since anyone received that long a waited for email, hopefully when they start rolling out the rest will follow...


----------



## gautam.asr82

*Settlement Visa / Spouse August 2015*

Country applying from: South Africa (Sandton) (Indian National working here)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online):
Date biometrics taken: 24th August, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25th August
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: not yet
Priority Visa - Yes


----------



## shazzalou

my husband got the same email yesterday saying they have no application &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## shazzalou

my husband got the same email


----------



## Emilkerr

shazzalou said:


> my husband got the same email


I have seen a few cases on this forum where applicants got this email but still came out with positive results in the end.. I dont think it's something to worry about and a possible auto generated message that can't pick up from the last update...


----------



## gautam.asr82

Hi, I just emailed the ukvi in afternoon and then received the email saying, decision made already but will receive passport in few days etc, they seem to withheld the information till asked, at times, it seems


----------



## shazzalou

My husband has sent another email so hopefully will here some news soon


----------



## Emilkerr

gautam.asr82 said:


> Hi, I just emailed the ukvi in afternoon and then received the email saying, decision made already but will receive passport in few days etc, they seem to withheld the information till asked, at times, it seems


Good luck, priority visa seems way worth it, keep us posted


----------



## gautam.asr82

I would say so, priority visa is worth but untill get passport at hand can't say anything, feel like sending another email right now but holding back till evening, ggrrr, thanks


----------



## shazzalou

my husband sent another email and recieved the same back again!!!So frustrating as its 9 weeks on thursday :-(


----------



## gautam.asr82

Hi, all, collected passprt today and 30 days granted for entry clearance. Biometrics taken on 24th August and Passprt collected with Visa granted on 01st Sept. All the best of luck for all, is very hard while waiting, thanks, G


----------



## Emilkerr

gautam.asr82 said:


> Hi, all, collected passprt today and 30 days granted for entry clearance. Biometrics taken on 24th August and Passprt collected with Visa granted on 01st Sept. All the best of luck for all, is very hard while waiting, thanks, G


Good news, congratulations!!


----------



## Emilkerr

I suppose the only sound advice, although I'm starting to have issues with the word is "patience"


----------



## Emilkerr

7 weeks and waiting...... Has anyone else received any news recently?


----------



## Mr Kirk

Emilkerr said:


> 7 weeks and waiting...... Has anyone else received any news recently?


It has been 8 weeks for us and we haven't heard any news either from SA.


----------



## shazzalou

we are on week 10 so far and apart from 2 emails saying its not recognised or no updates are available we are still waiting &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## Emilkerr

Darn... It really seems to be slow at the moment, I can just imagine the England rugby world Cup 2015 is partially reason for delays


----------



## shazzalou

Still no news yesterday was day 52 out of 60 and thursday will be 11 weeks,sent email 3 days ago with no reply.&#55357;&#56869; Anyone else had any news recently?


----------



## Emilkerr

shazzalou said:


> Still no news yesterday was day 52 out of 60 and thursday will be 11 weeks,sent email 3 days ago with no reply.�� Anyone else had any news recently?


Not here


----------



## vliggs

*Settlement visa September 2015*

Hi

Here is my timeline for myself and my two children 

Country applying from: South Africa (Pretoria)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 09 September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 14 September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 September 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: not yet
Priority Visa - Yes

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr Kirk

It has been over two months now and still no news.


----------



## Emilkerr

Gosh how does a person make plans or even just live life during this uncertain limbo period... I'm even at the stage where I'm trying to get an answer with my magical special mind power... In our 9th week..


----------



## CornelBuss

Country applying from: South Africa (Pretoria) Type of visa applied for: Spouse and 2 child dependents Date application submitted (online): Date biometrics taken: 13 August 2015 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 August 2015 Office location processing your visa: Pretoria Projected timeline given: 4-12weeks Date your visa was received: not yet


----------



## CornelBuss

SianDeL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has applied for a UK spousal visa, on 30 June 2015, we contacted the UKVI to cjheck on the status of the application as we have not heard anything from the date of application. He received the below email and I am a bit concerned about the reply. Please can any let me know if we should follow this up. We applied through a visa company in South Africa.
> 
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XX/XX/XXXX) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> 
> If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
> have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
> application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
> the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
> Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
> made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
> working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
> processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
> wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
> to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
> applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
> link: Please note that the actual
> processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> 
> We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,


Hi, have you heard anything in the end? Will help following up, for us still waiting...


----------



## Emilkerr

That email seems like an automated email that most people get, I followed up just to get a reply saying that application is being processed and that I am still within my 12 week said time frame.. That was 2 weeks back...


----------



## vliggs

Hi 

Our updated timeline
. Good luck to everyone still waiting, hope your applications are finalized asap


Country applying from: South Africa (Pretoria)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 09 September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 14 September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 September 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date visa was finalized: 16 September 2015
Date your visa was received: 17 September 2015
Priority Visa - Yes


----------



## thirtyseven10

Here is my wife's timeline:
Application made: VFS Cape Town
Application made for visa : 01 September 2015
Appointment at VFS : 15 September 2015
Documents received at BHC Pretoria: 16 September 2015
Processing time given at VFS: 8-12 weeks
Status of visa: Visa under process at BHC Pretoria
Not a priority application.

Hoping it won't take as long as 12 weeks but I know now that Pretoria do a lot more of the visa applications than this time last year so I imagine it will go right to the wire.


----------



## CornelBuss

i actually meant if the person had any feedback otherwise, or received the passports back, sorry if that came out wrong. That message was posted on the forum a few weeks ago, but didnt mention anything again? im just curious


----------



## CornelBuss

Congrats vliggs, i now wish we paid for priority! it seems to take less than 5 working days! oh well, no need to ponder on coulda,woulda,shoulda! now we need to wait patiently! i really hope we all get an outcome soon! i emailed them the last 2 days on the email form, and only received an automated response, from one email! it is a frustration to be left in the dark. i certainly hope it doesnt take much longer, as we have 2 small kids and they miss their daddy extremely! at least we have FaceTime to help us out! 

i Actually have a question. i said intended date of travel to be mid September (might have been a bit too optimistic), and now im wondering, in the biometric residence permit it states that the visa will be valid for 30 days from intended date of travel, will this be a problem if say it only gets approved mid October? will they adjust the visa start date then? i mean this is Africa, even though we are working through the British Embassy! I just want to be sure to be sure that it will be the case, sorry for the dumb question!


----------



## Emilkerr

CornelBuss said:


> i actually meant if the person had any feedback otherwise, or received the passports back, sorry if that came out wrong. That message was posted on the forum a few weeks ago, but didnt mention anything again? im just curious


I noticed in AL previous applicants that had received that email on this forum, had not only received their passports back but with their visas too, so I meant to say that I really don't think it's anything to worry about...


----------



## Mr Kirk

I think I found the reason for the delays at this time of year

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...chment_data/file/340997/Top_Tips_UK_Visas.pdf

"How long does it take to get a UK Visa? UK Visas and Immigration aims to process
90% of non-settlement visas within 15 working days from submission at a visa
application centre.
If you are heading to the UK and you need a visa, make sure you allow enough time for your
UK visa application to be processed. You need to allow at least 15 working days from
when you lodge your documents at the visa application centre. Whilst we always try to
process visas more quickly, this is not always possible, *especially during our June to
September peak season.* If you do need your visa more quickly, check whether you can
apply using our priority visa service."


----------



## Emilkerr

Well at least we at the end of the peak season then... Just hope the ball starts rolling soon.


----------



## Emilkerr

Does anyone know if the UKVI will be closed for both Thursday and Friday this week regarding the public holiday


----------



## vliggs

CornelBuss said:


> Congrats vliggs, i now wish we paid for priority! it seems to take less than 5 working days! oh well, no need to ponder on coulda,woulda,shoulda! now we need to wait patiently! i really hope we all get an outcome soon! i emailed them the last 2 days on the email form, and only received an automated response, from one email! it is a frustration to be left in the dark. i certainly hope it doesnt take much longer, as we have 2 small kids and they miss their daddy extremely! at least we have FaceTime to help us out!
> 
> i Actually have a question. i said intended date of travel to be mid September (might have been a bit too optimistic), and now im wondering, in the biometric residence permit it states that the visa will be valid for 30 days from intended date of travel, will this be a problem if say it only gets approved mid October? will they adjust the visa start date then? i mean this is Africa, even though we are working through the British Embassy! I just want to be sure to be sure that it will be the case, sorry for the dumb question!


I also had a travel date even asked for them to post date the visa, however they just printed it for the date they finalized it. So I don't think you need to worry about the date of travel. Good luck, it is hard waiting, our family was living apart for 5 months before we could even apply.


----------



## shazzalou

my husband recieved a email on monday saying it has been resolved and will either post to his home address in mauritius or back to visa application centre but have heard nothing and its now thursday 😓


----------



## Emilkerr

shazzalou said:


> my husband recieved a email on monday saying it has been resolved and will either post to his home address in mauritius or back to visa application centre but have heard nothing and its now thursday 😓


I would imagine that by now if you guys don't have it, that it should be at the application centre, I got told by the consultant that they give you up to 30 days to collect... Good to finally hear back, holding thumbs for you


----------



## shazzalou

My husband got his visa today and flying to uk to me on monday whoop whoop


----------



## Mr Kirk

Hi Guys 

I have good news  My wife received her two and a half years visa today.


Kind Regards


----------



## CornelBuss

Wow, congrats! Enjoy to be together again, which I'm sure is now soon, what a wait! I'm going on week7, and it's killing me and my husband! Makes the wait worth it if it's a good outcome! 

Emilkerr should get his soon then as well? As you not too far behind each other if I remember correct! 

Hope my day comes soon!


----------



## Mr Kirk

CornelBuss said:


> Wow, congrats! Enjoy to be together again, which I'm sure is now soon, what a wait! I'm going on week7, and it's killing me and my husband! Makes the wait worth it if it's a good outcome!
> 
> Emilkerr should get his soon then as well? As you not too far behind each other if I remember correct!
> 
> Hope my day comes soon!


Thank you  and Good luck

I think you should hear something very soon as the period after September should be a lot faster


----------



## Emilkerr

Ok got my email stating that my application has been resolved, nerves has set in, should know by tomorrow... On day 50


----------



## Mr Kirk

Good luck Emilkerr


----------



## CornelBuss

Is a congrats in order emilkerr? Desperate for some good news, then I know my news will come soon!


----------



## Landilove

Hi all
Congratulations to everyone that received their visa and to anyone still waiting sure you all will let some good news real soon. 
This is my timeline sofar (second application)

Country applying from: South Africa (jhb)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 13 September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 18 September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 September 2015
Office location processing your visa: Jhb 
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: not yet
Priority Visa - No


----------



## Spiwe01

landilove why did your first application fail


----------



## Emilkerr

Hey all as I live quite far from the application centre I thought I could get someone to collect for me, only to have found out in the email that there can be no 3rd party collection.... Also got worried as there was no ref no. in the email, only my GWF number.... And read somewhere that will be an indication of refusal.... Turns out no indication at all.... Got my visa!!! Today finally and booking the next flight out!!!! Hopefully tonight!!!!! Good luck all...


----------



## CornelBuss

That is such good news! So happy for you! If I get my visa it will be the same story, first flight out! Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Emilkerr

CornelBuss said:


> That is such good news! So happy for you! If I get my visa it will be the same story, first flight out! Enjoy your time with your family!


Managed to get a flight... On my way to the airport... Woooooooh lane:


----------



## Landilove

Hey everyone 
Still waiting, i received an email last week

" We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status () and found that your application is currently in progress. You will be contacted once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application."

Received an email today

" We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and found it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application."

Don't really understand how one week my application is in progress and the next week it is yet to be assessed .
Anyone else had this problem?

Country applying from: South Africa (jhb)Type of visa applied for: SpouseDate application submitted (online): 13 September 2015Date biometrics taken: 18 September 2015Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 September 2015Office location processing your visa: JhbProjected timeline given: noneDate your visa was received: not yetPriority Visa - No


----------



## CornelBuss

Hi Landilove, I haven't had emails like that, get the same old automatic reply if I enquire. So I decided to give it up and just wait. I'm on week 9 of waiting at the moment.


----------



## CornelBuss

When we applied online there was problems with my sons IHS payment and we struggled for 2 weeks to hear from the consulate to get a refund or how to go forward. Me and my daughters online applications were done in July and my sons in August, and that's when the Visas changed to getting a visa for 2y9m to 30 days and then getting a Permit for 2y9m. So this morning my husband got a voicemail (as he had no signal on the underground train) to say they were granted but it's going to look strange because 2 will have 2y9m visa and the other will have a 30day visa.. So we know we got them, before we even went to fetch them! Now just to wait for the email to go fetch then probably tomorrow and fly out Sunday! After only being with my husband for 5 months in the last year, we are very excited!!


----------



## Rootsy

We're three weeks in at Pretoria. No news yet. Is about 50 days + looking average at the moment?


----------



## CornelBuss

It was 45 days for me a week ago, so it seems to be getting a bit quicker as time passes from October, as June-Septembet is the busiest.


----------



## thirtyseven10

My wife and I are in week 6, 26 working days. Nothing yet...


----------



## thirtyseven10

My wife just got the 'a decision has been made' email, day 29.

Now we wait to see if it's good news...


----------



## Hertsfem

thirtyseven10 said:


> My wife just got the 'a decision has been made' email, day 29.
> 
> Now we wait to see if it's good news...


All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thirtyseven10

Hertsfem said:


> All the best :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, going to a long few days...


----------



## Landilove

Hi

Received our "Your application has now been resolved" email yesterday on working day 30.
Will only know if it's good or bad news on Monday.

Its there any difference between a decision has been made and your application has now been resolved emails?

Wish us goodluck.

Will let everyone know the news .


----------



## Hertsfem

Landilove said:


> Hi
> 
> Received our "Your application has now been resolved" email yesterday on working day 30.
> Will only know if it's good or bad news on Monday.
> 
> Its there any difference between a decision has been made and your application has now been resolved emails?
> 
> Wish us goodluck.
> 
> Will let everyone know the news .


No there is nothing there to read into. Good luck though and keep us posted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rootsy

All the best. We're now a month in so only 20 working days but trying to keep positive! X


----------



## Rootsy

thirtyseven10 said:


> My wife just got the 'a decision has been made' email, day 29.
> 
> Now we wait to see if it's good news...



Is that 29 working days or actual days from biometrics? Thanks!


----------



## thirtyseven10

Rootsy said:


> Is that 29 working days or actual days from biometrics? Thanks!


29 working days from the biometrics, the visa was approved too! So exited to have my wife home soon.


----------



## Rootsy

Awesome! This is giving me some hope. I've been so knocked being apart from Mr Rootsy & missing him terribly- so understand your reunion excitement! 

We're on 21 working days from biometrics so a couple of weeks hopefully! 

All the best and congrats!


----------



## Landilove

Just got my visa . On the first flight out tommorow night.


----------



## Hertsfem

Landilove said:


> Just got my visa . On the first flight out tommorow night.



Excellent news! safe travels lane:


----------



## Rootsy

Landilove said:


> Just got my visa . On the first flight out tommorow night.



Wooohooo! Congrats!


----------



## MRHJM123

Landilove said:


> Just got my visa . On the first flight out tommorow night.


Landilove.

did you apply from JHB?


----------



## MRHJM123

Rootsy said:


> Awesome! This is giving me some hope. I've been so knocked being apart from Mr Rootsy & missing him terribly- so understand your reunion excitement!
> 
> We're on 21 working days from biometrics so a couple of weeks hopefully!
> 
> All the best and congrats!



Hi Rootsy!!

any news?

We just applied in early october from JHB so we are on 25 working days now and wondering what is the latest with you??


----------



## MRHJM123

Rootsy - any news?


----------



## Rootsy

Hi- were on day 29 visa and 81 days apart since we had to wait for some docs before finalising application. 

I phoned the helpline today but there is no update and nothing other than official guidance so we just have to wait. It's making me ill. I've gone to docs this week for antidepressants (never been depressed before) and I'm ridiculously anxious without him. Hair falling out, the lot. Can only pray it's soon for us both. 

Xxx


----------



## MRHJM123

Hi,

Sounds tough! You must have applied just before we did! Did you apply from JHB, 

We applied early october and have heard nothing - TLS Seems to be useless.


----------



## Rootsy

Ours has gone to Pretoria. Just gotta wait... I'm not v patient either!!!


----------



## sneha00cute

Hello good people , Rootsy i am after you 

Country applying from: Tanzania
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online): 13th October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th October 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting badly i am on 5th Week


----------



## Rootsy

A few of us together then! We've just come to the end of week six so gotta keep waiting. Everyday is a day closer. We're applying from Uganda. 

Now if we could all speed up time...


----------



## sneha00cute

Yes few of ours are gathered in the October time line so when was your biometrics taken in uganda??
and i really wish we all get the good news you , me and all others who are badly to unite with theire family / fiance!!


----------



## Rootsy

Yeah! 

Biometrics on 2nd Oct for us. I hate weekends as I know we won't hear anything then. Onwards though...


----------



## sneha00cute

Weekends yeahh absolutely right when friday evening comes i was like aaaaahhhhhh why this friday came, no option but to wait rootsy its like i dont know how badly i am waiting to get my passport i am sure you as well,

so what you think how long it will take us to reach the passport??
ur on 6th week and i am on 5th??
will it take 10 weeks or earlier then that
whts your opinion


----------



## Rootsy

Others on here recently heard on day 29 and 30 so we are hoping soon soon! 

Monday is day 31 for us! X


----------



## sneha00cute

and mine is 23rd on Monday! (excluding sat and sun from 13th october)

i think we will get it by 6th week coz they will speed up the process after september yeahh?
whts say?


----------



## Rootsy

That's what we thought too but our week six has just passed... Hope it's soon for all of us!


----------



## Rootsy

The boxes on our TLS account on the webpage have just gone green! Sounds like something is happening!


----------



## MRHJM123

hi rootsy,

ours have also changed today - the red boxes have now gone green to the validation?? 

same as you?? 

fingers crossed this is progress


----------



## Rootsy

That's right! I wonder how long for now? Aaaaargh...


----------



## sneha00cute

exactly yes,,
modified account is disabled now..
seems like they are working on our application....
fingerss crossed!!!!!


----------



## Rootsy

We got the decision made email today!!!


----------



## sneha00cute

what email you got??


----------



## Rootsy

We got an email saying decision made and passport is in transit but ready for collection in next few days! Eeeeek!


----------



## sneha00cute

ok...
best of luck!! i am sure you have made it.......

it taken 46 days to your application!!starting from 2nd october


----------



## MRHJM123

Great news Rootsy!!

fingers crossed

Did your TLS website change aswell to decision made?


----------



## Rootsy

Hi- TLS did change too- yes... And then it changed again this morning to ready for collection and WE GOT THE VISA! Yay! Picking Mr Rootsy up on Sat am!


----------



## sneha00cute

many congratulations!!


----------



## princeg

Country applying from: Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online): 22nd October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 27th October 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th October 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 90 working days
Date your visa was received: 5th January 2016


----------



## andrie

princeg said:


> Country applying from: Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal
> Date application submitted (online): 22nd October 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 27th October 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th October 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 90 working days
> Date your visa was received: 5th January 2016


hie Princeg

Congratulations on getting your visa What did you finally include as proof of communication?


----------



## princeg

andrie said:


> hie Princeg
> 
> Congratulations on getting your visa What did you finally include as proof of communication?


Thank you so much.. I just put in the whatsapp screen shots and emails - it was all we had...


----------



## Bmusy

*Application from zambia*

Hi,
Has anybody here applied from Zambia.
Submitted biometrics in Lusaka 17th June standard application, not heard a thing since then.
Do you think we will get decision in 60 working days or the 120? I have heard it's slower this time of year because of the summer holidays but I don't know if this applies to Pretoria.
TIA


----------



## Hertsfem

Anyone applying for ILR?


----------



## Fsha

Hi Everyone I have finally found a forum about visas processing in South Africa.
I am desperately waiting for any response from ECO/ECM regarding my partner'smarriage visa. Here are the details
Type of visa: Settlement to get married
Date of application: 2nd Nov 2016 at Pretoria centre 
Refused: 16th Jan 2017
Appealed: 21st Jan 2017
Notice of appeal: 9th Feb 2017
Appeal withdrawn by ECM: 8th March 2017
Withdrawn notice received the next week.

Not heard anything after that it has been nearly 11 weeks since the withdrawal, it is so frustrating I am waiting for an email everyday. After emailing the UKVI several times they responded saying that an escalation notice has been sent to the relevant department but it has been 5 weeks since that too now.
Has anyone faced this, please assist me on what to do.
Is there a way to contact the embassy in south Africa directly ?


----------



## Adde_ruun

Is any body out here


----------



## Adde_ruun

Anyone applying from pretoria please
I have been waitin my spouse visa for 2 month


----------

